# Schwedenplaner 2016



## Schwedenangler (25. Oktober 2015)

So , nachdem hier die ersten schon für 2016 schreiben denke ich das es Sinn macht einen entsprechenden Thread aufzumachen.

Bei mir geht´s wie jedes Jahr Ende Mai ( 24.5. - 4.6. )
und Ende August ( 27.8. - 17.9. ) an den verbotenen See .
Wie immer sind wir auf Borgön untergebracht und freuen uns schon wie Bolle :q .
Leider ist die Zeit noch soooo lang bis dahin :c !


----------



## Nelearts (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

OK, überraschst von den Antworten für 2016.
Dachte es wäre noch etwas früh, aber es scheinen doch einige schon wieder fiebrig zu sein.
Auch wenn es hier um den verbotenen See geht.
Mache jetzt einfach mal einen neuen Threat auf. (Wenn mir das als Smartphoneverweigerer gelingt...)
Name ist dann schon ersichtlich...............


----------



## Nelearts (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

OK, schon eröffnet. Wie gesagt, Schmartfonverweigerer...

Gruß an Schwedenangler


----------



## Bronni (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ja, es liegen noch lange Monate vor uns, aber die Vorfreude und Erwartungen werden sicher von Monat zu Monat steigen. Wir fahren wie immer Mai/Juni für zwei Wochen an den See Flaren. Ein uns völlig unbekannter See und Infos gibt es leider auch nicht so viele. Zander soll der Zielfisch sein und obwohl ich eigentlich keine neuen Kunstköder mehr kaufen wollte, haben mich die weinigen Infos doch veranlasst, die bereits vollen Köderkisten noch einmal zu aktualisieren. Wir sind natürlich, wie alle anderen Schwedenfreunde auch, gespannt,  was der nächste Trip bringen wird.  

Bis denne #6


----------



## arcidosso (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Zu einer planvollen Vorbereitung 2016 gehört auch eine systematische zielgerichte Verteilung von Wunschzetteln für Weihnachten  an Verwandte und Anverwandte, d.h. genaueste Bescheibung ( Artikelnummer nicht vergessen)von Ruten, Schnüren , Wobblern pp.  Ein zuviel an Schlafanzügen, Krawatten, Socken pp. kann die Weihnachtsstimmung bei Anglern vermiesen. 

 "Fish on", Freunde des verbotenen Sees und den anderen "Schweden"


----------



## Schugga (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo, Ihr #h

Ich schmeiß dann hier mal eine Ferienhausmöglichkeit rein:

http://www.vorderlinde.de/

Das Haus gehört meiner Sandkastenfreundin und ihrem Mann #6 Und die beiden freuen sich auf Gäste!

Gerne stelle ich den Kontakt her - oder Ihr nutzt das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite 

PS: Ich selber werde nächstes Jahr auch für zwei Wochen hinfahren :l


----------



## Nelearts (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ja, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. besonders jetzt wenn es draussen wieder ungemütlich und dunkel wird.
Aktuell vertreibe ich mir die Wartezeit mit der Suche nach meinem Lieblingswobbler.
Den habe ich am letzten Urlaubstag im September leider im "verbotenen See", oder sollte ich sagen "verfressenen See", versenkt.
Habs mal hier bei "Gesuche" probiert, mal sehen was kommt.
Auf  Weihnachten und Geburtstag etc. brauche ich nicht hoffen. Alle um mich  rum aktive Nichtangler, die kommen selbst mit Artikelnummern u.  EAN-Codes nicht weiter|kopfkrat#d


----------



## ellobo11 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo,

2016 soll es mal ein Haus am See sein,normalerweise nicht mein ding  sind sonst wir immer mit Kanu und Zelt unterwegs(dieses Jahr wars  finnland#6) aber dieses Mal sind wir zu viert und die anderen beiden sind nit so die "back to the roots"Typen :q.

also unser Domizil liegt am Hönshyltefjorden(Småland) direkt am Wasser, wir sind da vom 21-28 Mai haben da ne Schaluppe mit Motor,mal sehen was da so geht 

wünsche allen anderen nen geilen Schwedenurlaub 2016 in diesem sinne............:vik:


----------



## Back-to-nature (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo zusammen! 

Auch unsere Planungen für 2016 sind abgeschlossen. 

In den (bayerischen) Pfingstferien geht's wieder für 2 Wochen nach Erikstad an den Vidöstern und Mitte August für 3 Wochen nach Flattinge an den Flåren!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## thomas39 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin,

am 17.10.2016-23.10.2016 gehts ins Värmland an den Svensbysjön:vik:. Hecht und Barsch satt!#6


----------



## loete1970 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Auch Moin,

wir haben im nächsten Jahr für unsere 2-Generationen-Reise nach 7 Jahren Schweden zum ersten Mal Norwegen als Ziel auserkoren, da unser alter Herr dort gerne mal hin möchte. Wir konnten uns dagegen nicht verwehren... ich hoffe aber, dass ich es zumindest über Pfingsten nach Schweden schaffe, daher auch eine Frage:

*Hat jemand einen Tipp/Haus welches auch für ein verlängertes Wochenende von Freitag-Dienstag über Pfingsten 2016 buchbar ist? Meistens geht es ja nur wochenweise.
*


----------



## Schugga (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ich verweise da mal auf meinen ersten Post:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4424051&postcount=6


----------



## loete1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Danke, habe ich mir doch natürlich angeschaut. Ich suche allerdings eine nähere Seelage mit Boot etc., bin halt verwöhnt und möchte für die kurze Zeit nicht jeden Tag mit dem Auto zu Wasser fahren.


----------



## loete1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Nelearts

Habe mal nach dem Nils Master gegoogelt, könnten es dieser sein?

http://www.beten.nu/se/art/nils-master-invincible-12cm-24g-farg-70.php

http://bojdaspon.se/products_singel....jpg&newartnr=Nilsmaster_70&farg=70&siffra=13


----------



## daniel_ (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Für uns geht es im Mai wieder zwei Wochen nach Dalarna.
Die Vorfreude steigt von Tag zu Tag


----------



## Nelearts (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@loete1970

Das ist im Prinzip die Farbe, allerdings wohl die neuere Variante. Bei meinem fehlten die neon gelbgrünen Streifen auf den Flanken.
Denke aber, ich werde mir diesen besorgen.
Danke und Gruß,
Nelearts


----------



## berndheidem (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo liebe Schwedenfans !
Mitte Juni gehts für 2 Wochen an den Majsjön in der Nähe von Gislaved.Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Zumal ich jetzt seit dem 10. September nicht mehr Angeln kann wegen einer Knie OP mit lecker Komplikationen.
MfG Bernd


----------



## arnichris (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@loete1970: 

 Guck mal auf www.happy-holidays.nu ob du da was passendes findest und frag mal beim Jürgen nach. Evtl. lässt sich da was machen. Sagst ihm nen schönen Gruß vom Chris


----------



## loete1970 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Danke für die Info Chris #6


----------



## ganralf (2. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hejsan in die Runde.

Wir brechen Ende August in Richtung Jönköping auf - das dritte Mal Schweden für uns. Und hoffentlich kommen noch viele Male dazu.

Eine Frage vom Greenhorn an die erfahrenen Schweden-Fahrer: Wir sind die beiden ersten Touren via Puttgarden/Rödby und Helsinggör/Helsingborg gefahren. Da unser Ziel jetzt etwas weiter nördlich in Schweden liegt, liebäugel ich mit einer Anreise über Frederikshavn/Göteborg. Die Routenplaner geben ähnliche Netto-Zeiten aus. Kann jemand was zu den jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen sagen bzw. einen Rat geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruß, Ralf


----------



## zokker (2. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So, Urlaub 2016 ist jetzt in der Tüte. Es geht an den Majsjön. Ende August geht es ab Sassnitz oder Rostock Richtung Trelleborg los.


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@ ganralf
Ob du über die Vogelfluglinie ( Put-Rod + Hel -Hel ) anreist oder über Fredrikshaven -Göteborg ist schon ein Unterschied .
Über Fredrikshaven bist du deutlich länger unterwegs und mehr Kilometer fährst du auch .
Ich finde die beiden kurzen Fähren als kleine Auflockerung und zum Beine vertreten immer ganz praktisch und für dein Ziel Jönköping ist die Vogelfluglinie eigentlich die sinnvollere.
Du musst ab Puttgarden quasi immer nur geradeaus fahren .


----------



## loete1970 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ich kann Nachtfähre von Travemünde nach Malmö mit Finnlines empfehlen. Total entspannt die Anreise und die Verpflegung kann auch gebucht werden!

Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## arcidosso (3. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ich kann Loete 1970 nur bestätigen. Die Nachtfähre durch Finnlines von Travemünde -Malmö ist mehr als eine Empfehlung.  Die Fährschiffe der Finnlines auf dieser Linie sind nicht zwingend Ausflugsdampfer, aber wesentlich kostengünstiger als die anderen Fährlinien.Die Kabinen sind absolut sauber, dass Essen /Frühstück in Ordnung.  Die Überfahrt ist nach meiner Berechnung sogar günstiger als die Selbstfahrt über Puttgarden und Öresund. Vom Erholungswert kann zu schweigen. 
 Ich nutze regelmäßig die 0300h- Fähre und bin um 1130h ausgeschlafen in Malmö. Geht es noch besser ?
 Eine Einschränkung. Die Einschiffung in Travemünde  ist quälend langsam, Malmö ist schneller. 
 Warum das so ist ? Vorrang der LKW`s , genaue  Einhaltung der Berechnung der Stellplätze ? Ist auch egal, zumindest war die Abfahrt immer pünktlich. 
 Wie gesagt, TT-Lines, Scanlines, beide komfortabler, aber teurer. Und mein Ziel ist die Überfahrt und nicht Amüsement auf der Fähre. 
 Ich wollte, ich wäre schon wieder auf einer in Richtung Malmö.


----------



## ganralf (3. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@all: Danke für die Tipps.

Ich hätte vermutlich dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich in Norddeutschland wohne und unsere Anfahrt bis zu den Fährhäfen deutlich kürzer ist als für jemanden, der bereits 500 oder mehr km in Deutschland zurücklegen muss.
Eine Übernachtung muss daher nicht sein. 

@Schwedenangler: Google Maps gibt mir von meinem Standort sogar 1 Stunde netto weniger an Fahrzeit via Frederikshavn aus. Werde ich aber auch noch mal exakter recherchieren müssen... Ich würde nur gerne mal eine andere Strecke fahren - der Abwechslung halber. Die Pausenzeiten mit den Fähren auf der Vogelfluglinie sind aber in der Tat ein Argument. Das habe ich auch in angenehmer Erinnerung.


----------



## daniel_ (4. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Fre- Gö kann ich nachts immer nur empfehlen. Fahren wir schon seit Jahren. Gerade die Zeiten um Mitternacht sind finanziell wirklich reizvoll.
Die Vogelfluglinie ist schnell aber reine Abzocke in meinen Augen...


VG
Daniel


----------



## Nelearts (6. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Abzocke hin oder her, muß jeder für sich entscheiden.
Fahre die Strecke gerne entspannt mit dem PKW,


----------



## Nelearts (15. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hier scheint ja nun schon die Winterpause eingekehrt zu sein.
Nach der Fährendiskussion absolute Ruhe.
Vielleicht mal zu einem anderem Thema wechseln?
Was kocht ihr eigentlich so, wenn ihr "oben" seid.
Die meisten sind ja wohl in Ferienhäusern mit Selbstverpflegung.
Als Hobbykoch bin ich auch jedes Jahr mindestens einmal in SE zum Angeln, meistens am "verbotenen See".
Für die Verpflegung gibt es eine Grundausstattung in Form einer Zarges-Box. Gewürze, Nudeln, Reis, Kaffee, Zucker, Salz etc.
Darüber hinaus ist vor Ort Kreativität gefragt. Dosensuppe und TK-Pizza kommt bei mir nicht auf den Tisch.
Sollte man mal einen Thread über einfache aber trotzdem leckere Rezepte starten?
Bratkartoffeln sind jetzt nicht gemeint!|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Zum Abbedid hole:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760


----------



## Nelearts (15. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ist schon klar @Thomas9904

das Thema wird dann wohl wechseln müssen wenn es zustande kommt.
Dachte es gibt hier Bedarf an leckeren und vor allem einfachen Rezepten für die Schwedenfans.
Mal abwarten.....


----------



## HenningOL (15. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Speziell für Schweden?
Naja, wie wärs damit:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/73611027779698/Janssons-Versuchung.html

Ich finde es lecker


----------



## arcidosso (16. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So ..., ich habe auch noch etwas. Nichts für den Gourmetkoch mit Kochmützen, dafür etwas für Schwedenfischer vom verbotenen See .
 Man fange einen ca. 60er- Hecht ( der schönste Teil des Gerichtes ). Diesen nur ausnehmen, aber niemals schuppen.
 Die Bauchhöhle mit Pfeffer und Salz einreiben, evtl. Kräuter hineingeben. Jetzt nimmt man eine Zeitung ( ich bevorzuge die " Smalandposten" , war Spaß), nässt diese richtig ein. Der Hecht wird jetzt 6/7 lagig darin eingewickelt . Nach Möglichkeit relativ luftdicht an den jeweiligen Enden. 
 Dieses Fischpaket jetzt auf einen Holzkohlengrill legen und ca. 30/35 min. braten lassen. 
 Das Paket herunternehmen. Die Zeitung ist jetzt richtig schwarz und wie ein Karton. Diesen Karton aufschneiden und aufklappen. Damit geht gleich die Schuppenhaut mit ab und das Fleisch  ist servierbereit. Dazu reicht Brot, Brötchen oder was auch immer, Bier, oder , für mich eine kühle Cola. 
 Es funktioniert, auch wenn es nicht glaubhaft ist. 

 Smaklig maltid #g#a


----------



## Nelearts (16. November 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

OK, danke für die beiden Tipps, klingt beides super und zeigt auch, dass hier wohl ein gewisses Interesse besteht.
Aber bevor wir hier mit dem Thread ins Kochbuch verschoben werden mal ein Angebot von mir.
Bei PN sende ich gerne meine einfachen Rezepte zu.
Eventuell ist ja das ein oder andere dabei.

Gruß,
Nelearts


----------



## Beuchling (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo, 
Ich möchte mit Familie nächstes Jahr auch einmal Schweden genießen uns Suche bereits fleißig. Mir schwebt ein Haus am See mit Boot vor. Dieses Boot sollte ein Motor haben und ganz schick wäre Internet  Hund soll auch mit. 
Ich möchte auch nicht ganz so weit nach oben. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Bis jetzt verlief die Suche negativ. Entweder fehlt was oder schon besetzt. 
Danke


----------



## Schwedenangler (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Also dein Ansinnen hört sich nicht sonderlich kompliziert an 
aber du bist schon reichlich spät dran mit deiner Planung.
Die guten Häuschen sind oft schon belegt.
Ein Tip von mir : lass den Internetanschluss weg !
Glaub mir, das tut mal ganz gut .
Ansonsten , suchen , suchen und nochmals suchen .

Gruss  Ralf


----------



## litzbarski (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo,

wir fahren vom 14.05. - 21.05.2016 an den Rymmen und wollen Zander zum Landgang überreden. Hat jemand spezielle Tipps??

Andre


----------



## Beuchling (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Das die guten Häuschen weg sind, habe ich schon gemerkt


----------



## Askersund61 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Schau mal hier: 

http://www.schweden-urlaub-hsf.de/

 Da hast du auf einen Blick die Suchkriterien, die du pro Haus anwählen kannst. 
 Es ist aber schon so, dass du relativ spät dran bist.

 Viel Glück bei der Suche.

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## bennyhill (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



Beuchling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte mit Familie nächstes Jahr auch einmal Schweden genießen uns Suche bereits fleißig. Mir schwebt ein Haus am See mit Boot vor. Dieses Boot sollte ein Motor haben und ganz schick wäre Internet  Hund soll auch mit.
> Ich möchte auch nicht ganz so weit nach oben.
> 
> ...


Der Hund wird es euch noch schwieriger machen, die meisten Vermieter möchten das nicht, unbedingt vorher abklären.
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## Perch97 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin allerseits,
nachdem ich Google großflächig abgefragt habe und auch das AB mit seinen Schwedenplanern durchgegangen bin, frage ich letztendlich doch mal nach und hoffe, dass mir bei folgender Bitte einer behilflich sein kann:
Seit letzter Woche steht nun endlich der Urlaub eines Kumpels und mirfest - der komplette September 2016. Und wo soll es anders hingehen als Schweden, und das für mindestens eine Woche. Bei der Hülle und Fülle aller Möglichkeiten, die einem da offen stehen, habe ich mich glatt verirrt Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch genau DAS Ziel, DEN See bzw. DAS Ferienhaus, was durch die folgenden Kriterien gut zu uns passen würde:
-Zeitraum: zwischen 29. August und 30. September 2016
-eingegrenztes Gebiet: maximal 5 Autostunden von Trelleborg entfernt, also eher Südschweden
-!wir mögen eher kleinere Seen, gern auch mehrere in der Umgebung, mittelgroße gehen auch noch; tiefere Seen schrecken uns nicht ab und gute Schilfbereiche odere Seerosenfelder beangeln wir auch sehr gern
-vorrangig angeln wir bei uns auf Barsch und Hecht - hoffentlich klappts dann mal mit dem Meter^^, Zander gefällt mir seit meinem ersten Schwedenurlaub letzten Jahres (Kiasjön) auch sehr gut.
-gesucht wird ein Ferienhaus - keine hohen Ansprüche, hauptsache warm, fließend Wasser und _inklusive Boot_ am nicht weit entfernten See
-das Ferienhaus sollte mindestens zwei Personen Platz bieten, vllt kommt auch noch eine dritte Person mit

Wir wollen nicht unbedingt den Fang des Lebens in Schweden erleben(auch wenn es schön wäre  ). Wir hoffen nur auf ein entspanntes Angeln mit einigen der oben genannten Fischarten in einer Umgebung, die den überangelten Gewässern meiner Heimat im kompletten Gegensatz steht.

Danke im Voraus und entschuldigung, falls eine ähnliche Frage schon häufiger festellt wurde oder ich im flaschen Threat gelandet bin - ist mein erster Beitrag im Anglerboard


----------



## Duke1980 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hi Leute,

Wir sind heuer das erste mal am Asnen im Zeitraum vom 21.05.-04.06.16. Ich kanns schon gar nicht mehr erwarten 

Da vorhin gefragt wurde, was da oben so gespeist wird. Bei uns gibts sehr oft "Knofi-Nudln" also Spaghetti al Olio gut gewürzt und kurz vorm servieren kommen so 4-6 große Knoblauchknollen rein. Im endeffekt haben wir dann eigentlich Knoblauch mit ein paar nudeln. Schmeckt aber superlecker  und ohne Frauen an bord auch nicht wirklich ein problem #6


Perch97,

zu deiner vorhin gestellten Frage. Wir waren bereits 2 mal bei dem unten angeführten Haus. Sehr nette ruhige Lage und Boot mit Motor gibts dort auch. Vermieter auch supernett! 

LG

http://www.hammarvidsolgen.se/


----------



## sunrise137 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Bei uns geht es entweder in der ersten oder in der letzten Maiwoche nach Schweden.Da ich seit September krank bin und erst im Januar mit der Wiedereingliederung anfangen darf, konnten wir leider noch nicht buchen.

Ziel ist noch offen, auf jeden Fall allerdings in die Schären.
Eigentlich waren wir bei Jörgen Garnegard in der Nähe von Ronneby immer sehr zufrieden, aber zur Zeit ist Västervik noch mit im Rennen. 
Bin zwar mit dem Buchen spät dran, durch das eigene Boot brauchen wir aber " nur" Haus oder Wohnung.
Fähre fahren wir auf jeden Fall wieder Finnlines Travemünde/Malmö,  kann man nur empfehlen!

Zum Thema Verpflegung nur soviel:
Wir sind meistens zu viert, jeder lässt daheim sein Leibgericht vorkochen und einfrieren. Das kommt dann in der Colemanbox mit und oben kochen wir nur noch Reis, Nudeln oder Kartoffeln frisch dazu. Die restlichen Tage wird gegrillt. 
Dosenravioli gibts nur für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch. 
 Am Morgen nach der ersten Ausfahrt gibts ein ordentliches Männerfrühstück mit Rührei usw..

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## Bastison (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Naabend,
bei uns geht es auch im Mai für ca. 8-9 Tag nach Schweden in die Nähe von Tibro. Dort wollen wir im Örlen und Viken auf Hecht und Zander angeln. Essenstechnisch wird es hoffentlich jeden Abend lecker Fisch geben.
Rainer, es gibt nichts über ein ausgibiges Frühstück nachdem die morgendliche Tour vorbei ist  am besten vorher noch in den See hüpfen. 
Besten Gruß


----------



## yellowred (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Tach Leute, bei uns geht es Anfang Juni an den Tiken, über Tipps und Tricks würde ich mich freuen. Ein Bericht im Anschluss ist garantiert.


----------



## schevhoetter (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wir sind vom 10.09-17.09 am verbotenen See.


----------



## Schwedenangler (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hey Günter , dann können wir ja mal ein Bier zusammen trinken.
Ihr seid sicher in der Granstugan , oder ?

Gruss   Ralf


----------



## schevhoetter (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Hey Günter , dann können wir ja mal ein Bier zusammen trinken.
> Ihr seid sicher in der Granstugan , oder ?
> 
> Gruss   Ralf



Ja, so ist es. #6
Bis dann #h


----------



## Krüger82 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wir fahren im September mit vier Mann das erste mal an den Saljen! Wir probieren gerne was neues! Mal sehen wie es wird! Vorfreude!!!!


----------



## Nelearts (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej Schevhoetter und Schwedenangler,

wir verpassen uns anscheinend (oder begegnen und bei der An-/Abreise) irgendwo.
Wie ich das so rauslese, seid Ihr auch bei Monica/Bo mit eurer Unterkunft?

@Udo, Danke für den Gruß hier, bin leider erst seit heute wieder online, aber ein paar Tage offline sind auch sehr entspannend.
Auf jeden Fall Gruß zurück nach GE und alle anderen Fans vom verbotenen See....

Nelearts#h

Achso, ich bin vom 04.06 bis 18.06 und vom 03.09 bis 10.09 wieder "oben".


----------



## bennyhill (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



schevhoetter schrieb:


> Wir sind vom 10.09-17.09 am verbotenen See.


Was  soll eigendlich (und ich drücke es mal "höflich" aus) der Unsinn vom Verbotenen See, das nervt langsam...
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## arcidosso (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

hej bennyhill,
 die Rede vom "verbotenen See" hat einen einfachen Grund. Es wurde sehr,sehr viel von diesem geschrieben. Einige in Forum haben sich darüber aufgeregt, ... immer nur Asnen,Asnen und Asnen. Sie konnten es scheinbar nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen. Nach deren Argumenten gibt es auch andere Seen. Und ... ? Diese haben recht, es gibt tatsächlich andere Seen, viele Seen, die meisten davon wunderschön.
 Dementsprechend haebn wir uns den Spaß erlaubt, den Naamen "Asnen" nicht mehr zu nennen und eben vonm "verbotenen See"  als Anlehnung an Frau Rowling/Potter zu sprechen. Es ist ein Spaß, mehr nicht. 
 Es ist wie beim Fussball. Alles ist Fussball, nur ..., manch einen Namen darf man , zumindest bei uns , nicht nennen. Auf der anderen Seite, ich wusste nicht, dass ich hier die wissenschaftlichen Foren der Uni XY beschreiben. 
 Also , ... hall dig lugn, bennyhill

 Aber mal etwas Anderes. Wer günstig Fährverbindungen sucht , schaue einmal bei einer im nordöstlichen Europa beheimateten Fährlines rein. Ich habe jetzt als Frühbuchung für Juni 2016 für die Hin( Nachtfahrt)- und Rückfahrt (Tagfahrt)  einschl. Kabine/Frühstück  ( Travemünde-Malmö) lediglich 185.-€ zahlen müssen. 
 Ja, es geht zum verbotenen See#a


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@ bennyhill ,
wie mein Vorredner schon sagte , einigen gingen die vielen Berichte über den See auf den Sack . Daher der Spass mit dem verbotenen See . 
Ich kann leider nichts dafür das ich bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden war und dieses halt in positiver Form hier im Forum auch kundgetan habe !!
Ich nörgel auch nicht an anderen Berichteschreibern rum sondern freue mich über tolle Berichte und Bilder und lese diese mit viel Interesse . Toleranz ist halt nicht jedem gegeben und daher wollten wir Betroffenen kein weiteres Öl ins Feuer giessen.

@ Nelearts ,
ich bin vom 24.05. - 04.06. und 27.08. -17.09. oben und bei Berit u. Wincent Rask auf Borgön untergebracht .


----------



## Nelearts (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@bennyhill: Ja, einigen hier ging ein bestimmter See wohl irgendwie, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auf die Nerven.
Verstehe ich zwar nicht, rege mich auch nicht über endlose Diskussionen zum Rursee auf. Also musste ein Pseudonym her.
Obwohl die meisten der damaligen "Nörgler" wohl mittlerweile auch dahintergekommen sind worum es beim "Verbotenen See" geht.
Komischerweise ist seit Namenswechsel relative Ruhe hier.
Anscheinend wird hier von vielen nach dem Namen geurteilt.
Mtombo Umboko ist übrigens ein ganz netter Kerl...
Also kein Grund zur Panik, keep cool please.
Viele Namen hier sind offensichtlich, aber nicht jeder versteht sie. Oder??#h

@arcidosso: Und ich nenne den Namen doch: Borussia|supergri (aber welche?)

@Schwedenangler: Evtl. trifft man sich im Sept. ja mal irgendwo in den verbotenen Weiten?


----------



## arcidosso (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Nelearts, na gut, nennen wir den Namen. Es ist ... Borussia Mönchengladbach, andere kenne ich nicht . Doch, es gibt noch Borussia Neunkirchen, die  allerdings interessieren nicht wirklich. 
 Bevor jemand nervös wird, jetzt ist gut damit.
 Ich warte auf den 04.06.+ zwei Wochen vor Ort. Wo ? Am See, dess Namen nicht genannt werden darf.


----------



## Nelearts (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Na gut, nach meinem Ausflug in mir eher unbekannte Namen von irgendwelchen Vereinen mit mir absurden Sportarten wo es m.E. nur um Kohle geht, wieder zurück auf den Boden der verbotenen Tatsachen. Klartext: Fusskrankenball interessiert mich nicht wirklich und hat mich noch nie interessiert|gaehn: Dazu ist hier glaube ich (Gott sei Dank) auch das falsche Forum.
Hoffe auf einen ersten schönen Aufenthalt im Juni und dass alle "Erfahrenen" wieder auf Ihre Kosten in 2016 kommen.#6
Wenn nicht, hoffe ich auf eine schöne erste Septemberwoche.
Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.

In diesem Sinne, beste wünsche für 2016 an alle Kenner des verbotenen Sees.

Nelearts 
(das Rätsel scheint bisher nicht gelöst @bennyhill|kopfkrat, muss aber auch nicht)

@Udo: Super Tipp mit der Fähre, persönlich werde ich aber trotzdem die Tour mit meinen englischen Allrad-Urgestein mit eingetragener Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 135 Km/h (da bekommt man allerdings Angst) geniessen. Ich nehm Put-Röd und Öresund.:l Und lach mich wieder auf der gesamten Strecke über die Audi/BMW/Mercedes/und sonstigen Speedjunkies schlapp.


----------



## bennyhill (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ja, einigen hier ging ein bestimmter See wohl irgendwie, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auf die Nerven.

Da seit ihr Asnen Fans nicht ganz unschuldig dran, fast jeder Trööt der hier aufgemacht wurde, ist über kurz oder lang zu einem Asnen-Trööt umgewandelt worden. Selbst ein Trööt über schwedische Kochrezepte wäre auf Dauer so geendet.
Ich erinnere mich daran das der Schwedenplaner 2015 in eine Angelplatzbeschreibung von Fangplätzen am Asnen abdriftete und erst nach Protesten von Boardies wieder zum Thema zurück kam. Soviel zum Nerven...
Abbores Trööt "Immer nur Asnen und Bolmen" hatte  durchaus seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Nelearts (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ja, vergangene Trööts interessieren mich allerdings nicht sonderlich. Heute ist heute und für mich ist morgen 2016.
Und damit beginnt für mich die Zukunft. Die Vergangenheit kann man nicht ändern.
Die Zukunft gestalten obliegt dem Wissen und der Fantasie....


----------



## Nelearts (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So, 2015 können wir nun wohl abhaken. Es gab schöne Zeiten des Urlaubs, weniger schöne Zeiten mit dem Weltgeschehen, aber alles in Allem war es wohl wieder einmal erfolgreich.
Wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch in 2016 und hoffentlich wieder super Zeiten am Nensa..

Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Alla de bästa i Sverige år 2016.


----------



## arcidosso (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Guten Morgen zusammen. Bei meinen Recherchen für Schweden 2016 habe ich lesen können, dass in Schweden ein Banknotenwechsel vorgenommen wurde. Die "alten " Scheine behalten ihre Gültigkeit bis zum 30.06.2016. Das gilt eigentlich für alle relanten Scheine, die wir Urlauber nutzen. 1000 skr habe eine längere Gültigkeit. 
 Viele werden es gewusst haben, einige Andere und ich nicht. Für diese ist die Info gedacht. Also ...  einfach mal einlesen. 

 Gruß aus GE#w


----------



## loete1970 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Huhu und ein frohes neues Jahr noch, mit vielen Fischen und noch mehr Gesundheit...

@ arcidosso: sensationeller Fährenkurs...


----------



## nemisun (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

hallo Leute.... ich denke ich bin hier richtig.
also ich suche hier jemanden der genau so irre ist wie ich, und mit mir nach Schweden, Norwegen oder Finnland fahren oder fliegen möchte. ich habe mir das so vorgestellt das wir mit leichtem Gepäck, Zelt, und natürlich mit einer spinn oder Fliegenrute bewaffnet sind und uns durch Seen und Flüsse kämpfen.
hat da schon jemand Erfahrung? hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? wenn mann fliegt hat mann es warscheinlich nicht so leicht wie mit dem auto. nur da geht viel zeit drauf. aber mann ist mobil. was mann mit dem Flieger nicht ist. und wie ist das mit dem Gepäck in dem Flieger? fragen über fragen.

also nochmal die Eckdaten. Spätsommer diesen Jahres. ich denke max 4 Personen nur mit Zelt, dann auto oder Flieger. und Flüsse und seen. am liebsten wären mir Salmoniedenflüsse, bin nicht so der Hechtfreak.

Natürlich müsste oder sollte mann sich vorher kennen lernen.


----------



## Spiker86 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ein paar Daten deiner Person würden bestimmt helfen!
Woher?
Wie alt?
Welcher Art Mensch?
 Nur ein Tipp meinerseits!


----------



## nemisun (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

ich denke erst mal sollte überhaupt jemand interesse haben. der rest kommt dann.... ich denke ich bin schon ein nettes kerlchen aus dem münsterland ;-)


----------



## J&J Fishing (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo alle zusammen,
 mein Kumpel und ich suchen noch Mitfahrer oder nette Angler wo wir mitfahren können. Wir wollen zwischen dem 18 und 20 Juli losfahren. Bleiben wollen wir für zwei Wochen. 
 Es geht Hauptsächlich darum das jemand erfahrenes dabei ist, da es für uns beide so zusagen das erste mal ist. 
 Ein Auto haben wir auch selber also könnten wir auch selber fahren, wie gesagt es geht nur um Erfahrung die ihr mit uns am See vielleicht Teilen könnt.

 Noch ein paar Infos zu uns.
 Mein Kumpel ist 35 Jahre alt und ich 15. Wir sind beide sehr erfahrene Angler was das angeln auf Zander angeht. Und nun wollen wir gezielt in Schweden auf Hecht und Barsch angeln.

 Also falls hier jemand ist der in diesem Zeitraum plus minus ein paar Tage fährt bitte Bescheid sagen, wir würden uns echt freuen.

 Lg Jesko


----------



## loete1970 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So, ich kann nun doch noch Vollzug für Schweden 2016 melden. Wir fahren über Pfingsten an den Kalvsjön. Es ist zwar ein (viel zu) kurz Tripp, aber besser als gar nicht.


----------



## diaryofdreams (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Der Plan steht ! 
Werde vom 25.06.-02.07 an den Äsnen nähe Älshult fahren.
Ist in diesem Zeitraum noch jemand von Euch da oben ?

Petri Heil

Thomas


----------



## sunrise137 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Gebucht !!!

Vom 21. - 28.5. sind wir mit 7 Mann wieder bei www.fishingcamp.se in Garnanäs.

Am 20. gegen Abend starten wir in Freigericht und um 3 Uhr gehts in Travemünde auf die Fähre ( Fiinlines), noch ein paar hopfenhaltige Getränke und dann ab in die Koje. Nach dem Frühstücksbuffet wird dann gegen 11:30 Uhr in Malmö angelegt, dann noch zwei Stunden Richtung Karlshamn zu Jörgen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Fähre!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## arnichris (10. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wir haben auch wieder gebucht  Wir heißt Muhkuh2000 und ich mit Anhang (erster Urlaub unsere Damen, zweiter Urlaub ein Kumpel von mir)

 Fahren von 14.05.-21.05. an den Skedesjön und vom 21.05.-28.05. an den Bodasjön bei Lilla Edet. 

 Ab 30.07. - 06.08. geht es an den Lilla Nätaren - Männerurlaub *yeah* 

 Und wegen Buchung 2017 sind die Planungen auch schon relativ weit


----------



## gehawe (10. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Und wir gehen vom 14. Mai bis 21. Mai ins Haus nach Äspenäs. Da werden wir die Hechte und Barsche am Solgen und Bellen ärgern. ... und die Bayern und Kölner auf dem Skedesjön 

 Da werden wir wohl ein klitzekleines Forumstreffen hinbekommen, schätze ich. #6


----------



## arcidosso (10. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Leider muss ich noch warten. Vom 04.06. - 18.06.2016 erfolgt der diesjährige erste Angriff auf dem  Asnen beackern. Normalerweise und bisher erfolgreich mit Naturködern,  werde ich dieses Mal China-Wobbler einsetzen. Vermutlich werde ich damit die Felsen schmücken, mal abwarten. 
 Noch über drei Monate Wartezeit, viel zu lange ...


----------



## arnichris (11. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@gehawe: Ich hoffe, nachdem es bei meinem letzten Urlaub ja eigentlich schon fix ausgemacht war, mir aber die Auto-Einbrecher leider nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben 
 Wir freuen uns auf alle Fälle schon


----------



## daniel_ (15. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin Zusammen!

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob Dalarna ( Region Särna/Sälen) schon eisfrei ist?

VG
Daniel


----------



## Chr1ng (16. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wir fahren vom 16.04-23.04 wieder an den Asnen #6 Hat uns letztes Jahr richtig gut gefallen und jetzt wollen wir unser Glück mal im Frühjahr ausprobieren. Sprich in 30 Tagen geht es schon wieder los..


----------



## arcidosso (16. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Chr1ng, 

 wünsche Dir viel Glück in dieser Frühjahrszeit. Habe das einmal gemacht , aber ... ? Morgens ar...kalt, ich bin wirklich der Sonne entgegengerudert. Fischen im Flachwasserbereich war i.O., im Freiwasser ging fast gar nichts. Bin schon auf dein Ergebnis gespannt. #:


----------



## Chr1ng (17. März 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ja, ich bin auch gespannt wie die Angelei zu der Jahreszeit so wird.. Wollte immernoch einen Bericht vom letzten Jahr schreiben aber irgendwie komme ich da nicht zu |rolleyes Da waren die Fische ja hauptsächlich im Freiwasserbreich und ganz vereinzelt nur in Ufernähe. Wobei die großen Muttis leider ausblieben und wir uns eher im Bereicht 60-70 cm bewegt haben. Einige Ausnahmen von 80+ waren dabei aber da geht sicherlich mehr.. Ich denke für das erste mal am Asnen haben wir uns letztes Jahr ganz gut verkauft und haben jetzt im zweiten Jahr den Vorteil den See nicht erst aufs neue wieder kennenzulernen. 
Die Fische neu suchen, das wird dann wahrscheinlich die größte Herrausforderung.. #6


----------



## Chr1ng (13. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Soo, noch 2 Mal schlafen und es geht endlich los nach Schweden. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, in welcher Laune die Fische sein werden. Das Wetter sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, vor allem aber die zweite Hälfte der Woche, Sonne, Sonne, Sonne :k Montag und Dienstag soll es Böig werden mit 50-60 km/h, hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Wind auf dem Asnen? Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem Jahr mal, jeden zweiten Tag einen kleinen Zwischenbericht zu verfassen.


----------



## arcidosso (13. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Na ja, du hast den Asnen ja schon im vergangenen Jahr befahren. Windanfällig ist er schon. Ich denke, das gilt für alle größeren Seen. 
 Wenn Du einigermaßen clever bist - wovon ich ausgehe, da du ja zum Asnen fährst-, fahre einfach raus. Wenn sich die Baumwipfel bewegen, dann bedarf es deiner besonderen Aufmerksamkeit. Ein Zurückfahren zur sicheren Anlegestelle ist keine Aufgabe, sondern Souveränität. Das Wetter wird sich beruhigen, dann kannst du wieder raus. 
 Ich kann dir nur raten, lege grundsätzlich  eine Schwimmweste an. Zusätzlich, beschwere das Boot mittels Steine  im Frontbereich. Die Linderboote sind mit Sicherheit gut, aber auch sehr windanfällig . 
 In 2015 habe ich an einer der vielen Inseln ein untergegangenes Boot mit GG-Zeichnung, also Getnö-Gard , gefunden. Getnö Gard war weit weg von der Auffindestelle. Auf der Insel und im Wasser habe ich niemand angetroffen bzw. gefunden. Was passiert ist, weiß ich nicht. 
 Auf der anderen Seite, ich habe den Asnen fast immer als "gutes" Gewässer angetroffen. Trotzdem sollte man vorsichtig sein. 
 Viel Glück für die erste Tour in diesem Jahr. Ich werden dich Anfang Juni , wenn der Zander "frei" ist, ablösen. 

 God fiskelycka


----------



## Nelearts (13. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej Chr1ng,

kann mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschließen, Schwimmwestenpflicht ab Wind 30Km/h und nichts übertreiben. Irgendwann lässt der Wind schon wieder nach. Bis dahin lieber ruhige Buchten aufsuchen oder gar nicht raus.
Viel Erfolg dann mal.....


----------



## daniel_ (13. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Viel Erfolg und lass zwischendurch mal hören wie es läuft.
Bei zu viel Wind lieber an Land bleiben.

VG


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ja ja , der Wind .....
Ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen und in dem Punkt kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen . 
Lieber etwas vorsichtiger sein und bei aufkommenden Winden geschützte Buchten oder das Ufer aufsuchen !
Auch ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen wie kritisch es werden kann wenn man die Windböen auf dem recht großen Gewässer unterschätzt !!


----------



## diaryofdreams (14. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo arcidosso ,
könntest du nach deinem Besuch am Asnen einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.
Ich werde nämlich ab dem 25.06. auch an diesem See zum ersten mal angeln.
Würde mich sehr intressieren wo ich an diesem See gute Chancen auf Zander habe 

Petri Heil !
Tom


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Zum Glück nur noch drei Wochen bis es mit Arnichris und Gehawe erst eine Woche an den Bellen, Solgen und Skedesjön geht und dann noch eine Woche an den Bodasjön in der Nähe von Göteborg. Hoffentlich legen die Temperaturen bis dahin noch ein paar Grad zu. Habe eben schon mein Angelzeug geordnet. Hätte ich nicht machen sollen! Macht viel zu nervös...!:q


----------



## arcidosso (23. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> Hallo arcidosso ,
> könntest du nach deinem Besuch am Asnen einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.
> Ich werde nämlich ab dem 25.06. auch an diesem See zum ersten mal angeln.
> Würde mich sehr intressieren wo ich an diesem See gute Chancen auf Zander habe
> ...





 Mache ich, garantiert ...


----------



## daniel_ (25. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



Chr1ng schrieb:


> Soo, noch 2 Mal schlafen und es geht endlich los nach Schweden. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, in welcher Laune die Fische sein werden. Das Wetter sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, vor allem aber die zweite Hälfte der Woche, Sonne, Sonne, Sonne :k Montag und Dienstag soll es Böig werden mit 50-60 km/h, hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Wind auf dem Asnen? Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem Jahr mal, jeden zweiten Tag einen kleinen Zwischenbericht zu verfassen.



Na wie lief es am Asnen?


----------



## loete1970 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So, in 2,5 Wochen startet unser Kurztripp. Bin mal gespannt, ob die Fische bei der momentanen Wetterlage in Beisslaune sein werden. Es soll ja auch nicht großartig besser werden... Wie sieht denn die Situation derzeit aus, weiss jemand etwas?


----------



## Bronni (26. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Nach der längerfristigen Wettervorhersage –Flughafen Vaxjo- steigen die Temperaturen langsam an. Inwieweit man allerdings diesen Vorhersagen trauen kann, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wir fahren in rd. vier Wochen und ich habe schon Bedenken, ob die Hechte und vor allen die Zander bereits abgelaicht haben. Unsere hiesigen Hechte sind noch voller Laich, kein gutes Zeichen, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Schonzeit in wenigen Tagen endet.


----------



## Schwedenangler (26. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Auch bei uns geht es in 4 Wochen los ☺ . 
Temperaturen und Wetter können wir nicht  beeinflussen , 
aber unsere Vorfreude und gute Laune sind wie immer riesig !!
Bin auch schon gespannt was die ersten Rückkehrer hier im Forum so berichten !


----------



## daniel_ (26. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wir starten in 15 Tagen hoch nach Dalarna. Sind schon froh das das Eis langsam von denn Seen ist. Denke das die Hechte jetzt auch mit dem laichen schon am Gange sind bzw. wir hoffen es. Mein Stand was das in  Süd -und Teilen Mittelschwedens die Hechte mit dem Laichen schon durch sind. 
Habt ihr andere Vor-Ort Infos?

BG


----------



## Bronni (26. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

  wir freuen uns auch schon gewaltig, endlich wieder Schweden. Habe für meinen jüngsten Sohn und mich neue Vorfächer gefertigt und obwohl ich es nicht wollte, doch noch einige neue Kunstköder gekauft. Wir werden allerdings noch eine Vorauswahl treffen, da wir in den letzten Jahren max. 20-30% aller mitgenommenen Kunstköder tatsächlich eingesetzt haben. Wahrscheinlich werden wir dann die Köder vermissen, die zu Hause aussortiert wurden. Hoffentlich stimmt Daniels Aussage, dass die Hechte bereits abgelaicht haben. Egal, Schweden ist immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## Nelearts (26. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej zusammen,
habe unseren diesjährigen Schwedenurlaub gerade noch einmal verlängert. Statt wie ursprünglich geplant vom 04-18. Juni geht es jetzt bereits am 28. Mai los (plötzlich und unerwartet ergab sich diese zusätzliche Woche, |supergri).
Bloß gut, dass ich noch keine feste Fähre gebucht hatte, Gruß nach GE ;-))
Werde es aber auf Hinweis eines Erfahrenen dieses mal verstärkt mit Naturködern versuchen, mal wieder paar Erfahrungen sammeln. Und ab der zweiten Woche ist ja dann auch der Zander wieder auf, mal sehen was es wird. Hoffentlich nicht wieder so viel Wind, da wird meine Frau als Rutenhalter immer seekrank oder panisch :q
Ansonsten wieder die übliche Sucherei mit Schleppen.
Naja, irgendwas wird am verbotenen See schon gehen.


----------



## arcidosso (27. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej Holger, 

 man, eine Woche mehr. Wie hast Du das gemacht ? Ich beneide Dich ein wenig. Schön, dass Du auch mit Naturködern ( Köderfische ) auf "Jagd" gehen wirst. Immer schön auf 2/3 der Tiefe, da geht was. Vergiss das starke Vorfach nicht, der Aal "läuft" mit Sicherheit schon ab Mitte Mai. 
 Ich bin ab 04.06. vor Ort. Nach Ankunft werde ich bei Dir nachfragen, welche Bereiche Du leergefischt hast. Bis dahin ... Lycka till


 Udo aus GE


----------



## masterpike (27. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej zusammen,

ich fahre dieses Jahr auch mal wieder eine Woche im Mai 20.-27. hoch zum Vidöstern. Bin gespannt was so geht. Die Temperaturen gehen ja ab dem Wochenende zumindest wieder in zweistellige Bereiche. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das der Mai richtig sonnig wird, da der April bis dato ja ziemlich bescheiden ausfiel!


----------



## kernie1234 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo Chr1ng !

 Bist Du wieder zurück vom Åsnen ? Berichte mal...

 Gruss

 Stefan


----------



## loete1970 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ja, ja, Bronni, das mit den zuviel mitgenommen Ködern kenne ich. Und jedes Jahr will ich es ändern...klappt aber nicht |supergri und das Gemecker über ein zu kleines Auto fängt auch wieder an.


----------



## Tärna (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Fahre vom 8.5 bis 29.5 und von 26.6 bis17.7 jeweils für 3 Wochen sowie mitte August und ende Oktober fur 2 Wochen an den Bolmen


----------



## gehawe (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Noch knapp eine Woche, kanns kaum erwarten. Am Donnerstag geht's los. Nächste Woche um die Zeit ... ich wage es kaum zu hoffen ...#a#a#a

Euch alles Gute

Gerhard


----------



## miche16000 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Bin ab 20.5 in västervik 
Hoffe dieses Jahr ist besser als letztes Jahr

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHawk (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hey zusammen,

ich überlege diesen Sommer kurzfristig nach Schweden zu fahren.
Lt. meiner Recherche gibt es da ja schon noch einige Häuschen die frei sind.


Ich lese hier allerdings nie das jmd. Ende Juli / Anfang August fährt. Hat das einen Grund? Läuft es dann sehr schlecht?

Beste Grüße
Alex

 PS. ich habe ein nettes Häuschen in Värmeshult gefunden. Kontakt ist Angelreisen Hamburg. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Phils (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moinsen,
 ich war nu letzte Woche am Tjärnesjöhn. Kann sagen das es am Anfang der Woche und nachts und morgens noch sehr sehr kalt war. Da war es etwas schwierig. Mitte und Ende der Woche wurde es ja genau wie hier echt ein Bomben Wetter. Damit liefen auch die Hechte und Barsche besser. Hechte hatten abgelaicht. Hatten auch ein paar Rotaugen gestippt welche allerdings voll mit Laich waren.
 Wir können uns aber nicht beklagen. War super.


----------



## diaryofdreams (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Tärna
Fährst du auch an den Äsnen ? 
Ich bin ab dem 25.06. an diesem recht grossen See


----------



## Nelearts (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej @diaryofdreams:

Tärna schreibt doch, dass er an den Bolmen fährt.

Aber wenn Du am Asnen bist, ich bin ab 28. Mai für 3 Wochen auch am verbotenen See. In welcher Ecke bist Du dann? Bin im Südwesten.

Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Ammon (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Guten Abend zusammen,

wir wollen auf unserer Schwedenreise dieses Jahr am Nömmen mal nicht mehr durchfahren von München aus, sondern eine Zwischenübernachtung einlegen. Kann jemand was empfehlen in Sachen Übernachtung in der Gegend Lübeck, Ostsee, Fehmarn? Sollte tauglich sein für Familien mit kleinen Kindern und das zu vernünftigen Preisen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Carsten83 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



Ammon schrieb:


> Kann jemand was empfehlen in Sachen Übernachtung in der Gegend Lübeck, Ostsee, Fehmarn?




Ich weiß ja nicht wann ihr fahrt aber vielleicht wäre der Ferienpark Heiligenhafen (kurz vor Fehmarn, am Ende der A1) eine Option für Euch. Ist definitiv was für Kinder und die Preise in der Regel überschaubar. Einfach mal bei den örtlichen Vermietern gucken (Bodendieck, Borsum etc) Wobei einzelne Nächte gerade in der Hauptsaison schwierig werden könnten aber das gilt wohl überall


----------



## Carsten83 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich lese hier allerdings nie das jmd. Ende Juli / Anfang August fährt. Hat das einen Grund? Läuft es dann sehr schlecht?




Die Frage würde mich auch interessieren. 

Wir fahren vom 23.07. - 06.08. an den See Mäen in der Nähe von Annerstad. Da es sich hauptsächlich um einen Familienurlaub mit Frau und Kind handelt, habe ich auf das Gewässer nicht so großen Wert gelegt. Hauptsache ich habe ein kleines Boot mit dem ich mal ein wenig aufs Wasser kann


----------



## arnichris (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Ammon aus welcher Gegend Münchens kommst du denn? Welches Haus hast am Nömmen gebucht? War da auch schon zweimal, sehr schöner See, allerdings nicht ganz einfach zu befischen! 
 Tipp zum Übernachten kann ich leider nicht geben, wir haben mal 3 Nächte in Kopenhagen übernachtet - war auch nicht sooo teuer und definitiv sehenswert


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Ammon! Antworte dem Arnichris bloß nicht!!!! So hat es bei mir vor ein paar Jahren auch angefangen und jetzt werde ich den nicht mehr los!!!! Muss den am Freitag auch schon wieder mit seiner Freundin in das Zielgebiet in der Nähe vom Nömmen mitschleifen.......!!!! :q:q:vik::vik:


----------



## arnichris (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Muhkuh2000: Du musst aber auch immer rumheulen  Wenn´s nach dir geht, darf ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal nen Fisch entnehmen, du alter Catch-and-Release-Fetischist


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Fischentnahme findet auf der Nisshin Maru wie immer nur zum Forschungszweck statt!!!


----------



## arnichris (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Gehawe rette dich noch solange zu kannst  
 Bisher kennst nur die Hälfte von dumm und dümmer


----------



## diaryofdreams (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Nelearts
Ich bin ab 25.05. im südlichen Teil des See´s in der nähe von Steglehylte.
Laut Tiefenkarte hab ich mir da ein recht falches Stück ausgesucht


----------



## gehawe (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Ammon: Wir übernachten immer etwas oberhalb von Hamburg. Gerade nach dem Stau um Hamburg, der hört meistens nach Glinde auf. Der Ort heißt *Schleushörn*. Die Zimmer sind recht einfach, aber günstig (26€/Person im Doppelzimmer !!!). Vorteil für uns ist, dass wir mit Hund kommen dürfen. Da wir von Stuttgart aus immer gegen 17:00 losfahren, sind wir erst nachts dort. Schlüsselübergabe erfolgt dann per "Briefkasten".
http://www.schleushoern.de/

@Muukuh & Chris: Der Gefahr kann ich ins Auge sehen. (Frei nach Hägar: Männer, die der Gefahr ins auge sehen können - das sind verheiratete Männer). Schaut lieber, dass das Wetter besser wird! Bei dem angekündigten Temperatursturz gibt's kein "Catch and release", denn wo kein Catch, da auch kein Release. #d

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Nelearts (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@diaryofdreams:

Falsche Ecke muss nicht unbedingt sein! Viele hier bevorzugen den Ostteil bzw. Norden.
Bin in südlicher Mitte schon ziemlich einsam bei Urshult bzw. kurz vor Sirkön. Über Deine Ecke im Südwesten habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung und auch hier noch nichts gelesen. Muss aber nichts heißen. Die Hechte stehen wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr in den tiefen Becken sondern bei 3-4m. Oder am Grüngürtel oder....
Einfach probieren und Erfahrung sammeln. Wie tief ist es denn in Deiner Gegend, welche Tiefenkarte hast Du?
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Ammon (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



arnichris schrieb:


> @Ammon aus welcher Gegend Münchens kommst du denn? Welches Haus hast am Nömmen gebucht? War da auch schon zweimal, sehr schöner See, allerdings nicht ganz einfach zu befischen!
> Tipp zum Übernachten kann ich leider nicht geben, wir haben mal 3 Nächte in Kopenhagen übernachtet - war auch nicht sooo teuer und definitiv sehenswert



Münchner Westen

Wir sind in Hardanäs. Was ist denn die Schwierigkeiten bzw. kannst Du uns Tipps geben was läuft bzw. wo es läuft?


----------



## Duke1980 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hi Leute,

wir fahren nächste Woche für 14 Tage (zum ersten mal) an den Asnen. Hat von euch jemand Infos wie die Bedingungen dort gerade sind?


----------



## MikeHawk (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege diesen Sommer kurzfristig nach Schweden zu fahren.
> Lt. meiner Recherche gibt es da ja schon noch einige Häuschen die frei sind.
> ...



Über eine kleine Info wäre ich dankbar #h


----------



## arnichris (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Ammon: Ich komme aus dem Landkreis Altötting, also gar ned so weit weg  
 Hardanäs, da mein ich war Muhkuh schon mal  Warst du selbst schon mal dorten?
 Wie wollt ihr denn überhaupt angeln? Schleppen? Jiggen? Mit Köderfisch?
 Grundsätzlich ist der Nömmen mal ziemlich riesig und bei Wind fast nur in den geschützten Buchten zu beangeln. 
 Beim Schleppen hat man das Problem dass es viele scharfkantige Steine gibt, die teilweise keinen Hänger zulassen sondern gleich zum Abriss führen. Die Zander stehen zudem relativ tief (in der Nähe der Fischzucht geht es relativ gut) da braucht man richtig tieflaufende Wobbler (10-15 Meter dürfen die schon tauchen).
 Ansonsten kannst natürlich vor ner tiefen Kante vor Anker gehen und mit Köderfisch und/oder Gummifisch dein Glück probieren. 
 Ansonsten ist ne Runde durch kleine Buchten auch immer mal fängig.


----------



## arnichris (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@MikeHawk: stimmt so nicht, Muhkuh und ich greifen Ende Juli/Anfang August nochmal eine Woche an  Nur Männerurlaub ... Wüsste nicht was an der Zeit falsch sein sollte, waren schon öfters im August und haben immer gut gefangen


----------



## gehawe (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wir planen im August auch 3 Wochen im Gebiet Solgen, Bellen, Myklaflon. Allerdings nicht nur zum Angeln. Wir gehen auch Go-Kart fahren (für Muuhkuh) und vor allem hoffen wir auf Pilze.


----------



## diaryofdreams (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@arnichris
Die Tiefenkarte habe ich von Arcidosso zugeschickt bekommen und sie dann erstmal in digitaler Form gespeichert ��
An dem Teil des See's wo ich bin ist es laut Karte nur 3 m tief.
Für auf Hecht vermutlich nicht so schlecht da dort bestimmt viel Futterfisch unterwegs ist. Mein Zielfisch ist aber Zander ��
Denke da werd ich dann ein bissel mehr auf den See raus müssen .. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Ammon (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



arnichris schrieb:


> @Ammon: Ich komme aus dem Landkreis Altötting, also gar ned so weit weg
> Hardanäs, da mein ich war Muhkuh schon mal  Warst du selbst schon mal dorten?
> Wie wollt ihr denn überhaupt angeln? Schleppen? Jiggen? Mit Köderfisch?
> Grundsätzlich ist der Nömmen mal ziemlich riesig und bei Wind fast nur in den geschützten Buchten zu beangeln.
> ...



Es ist das erste Mal insofern bin ich gespannt. Angedacht ist schleppen auf Hecht und Zander und spinnen auf Barsch und Hecht. Letztes Jahr waren wir am Unnen und habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem rapala deep tail dancer in parrot beim schleppen auf Zander. Der wird sicher auch wieder zum Einsatz kommen. Welche Farben laufen am Nömmen?


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Morgen geht es endlich los! Mit Gehawe, Arnichris und unseren Frauen auf große Jagd. Dachte ich könnte noch ein paar neue Wobbler (neben den vollen 4 Kisten gebrauchen)....! Meine Freundin hat schon gefragt, zu welchem Zeitpunkt das aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist......!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## litzbarski (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo,

bei uns geht es morgen an den Rymmen, das erste Mal.

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter nicht zu kalt.

Viele Grüße an alle die sich auch zu dieser Zeit in Schweden rumtreiben, vor allen an Dirk an unserem Haussee, lasst noch ein paar Zander im Kalvsjön und schönen Gruß an Gisela.

Petri Heil

Andre


----------



## loete1970 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Nabend, danke André, Euch und den anderen Schwedenurlaubern auch. Bei uns geht es Morgen auch los, leider ist die Wettervorhersage nicht ganz so gut. Da wir nur 3 volle Tage haben, hoffe ich auf keine Ausfalltage.

Petri Heil

Dirk


----------



## Back-to-nature (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo zusammen! 

Da will ich mich mal anschließen...

Auch für uns geht's morgen Mittag wieder Richtung Norden...
T4 ist gepackt - sobald der Schulschlußgong verklungen ist, geht's los!
Wie letztes Jahr für 2 Wochen nach Erikstad an den Vidöstern...

Wenn es sich ergibt, werde ich ein paar kurze Lifeberichte einstellen...

Allen anderen Boardies, die auch morgen starten, Wünsche ich eine gute Anreise und vor allem ein DICKES Petri!

Gruß 
Hannes


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wie ich ja hier so lese werden viele von euch schon bald im gelobten Land sein #6 .
Ich wünsche euch viel Petri und gutes Wetter um eine hoffentlich erfolgreiche Fischwaid zu haben .
Wäre Supi wenn ihr hier und da ein paar Info´s fallen lassen könntet für alle die die erst später fahren |supergri .
Bei uns geht es am 24.5. gen Norden und auch wir können es kaum erwarten !!

Gruss    Ralf    #h


----------



## loete1970 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin,

so der erste Angeltag ist um. Es ist recht frisch in Schweden (9-10 Grad) und windig, zum Glück hat es nicht geregnet. Wir haben gestern um die 20 Hechte gefangen, aber nur kleine Luftpumpen, der Größte hatte 65 cm. Die anderen Fische haben sich anscheinend gut versteckt. Beim Schleppen ging nix.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## loete1970 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Leider bekomme ich die Bilder mit dem Handy nicht gedreht


----------



## loete1970 (16. Mai 2016)

Moin,
der Wind hatte sich gestern nochmal verstärkt und ab 18 Uhr fing es an zu regnen. Trotzdem wurden wir mit Zandern belohnt. Mal schauen was der letzte, heutige Tag bringt.
Grüsse und besseres Wetter an die anderen Schwedenfahrer, die laut Bericht hier im Forum wohl noch mehr Pech mit dem Wetter haben. 
Grüsse und Petri Heil
Dirk


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Heute mussten wir mittags zurück, da der Wind nochmal zunahm....




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So, wir sind seit Dienstag wieder zurück vom Kalvsjön. Wir waren zu Dritt unterwegs, mein/unser Sohn, ein Kumpel von ihm und meine Wenigkeit. 

Für nur 3 Tage vor Ort war die Fahrerei schon recht aufwendig, zumal wir über Pfingsten nicht die Einzigen auf der Straße waren, hätte ja aber mal sein können..... Die Situation entspannte sich erst ab Dänemark.

Diesmal wählten wir aus Zeitgründen die Strecke über Puttgarden und die Öresundbrücke und nicht die gemütliche Variante mit der Nachtfähre von Travemünde aus. Hinwärts waren wir 12 Stunden unterwegs, zurück dauerte es 13 Stunden.

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, spielte leider das Wetter aber nicht ganz so mit, wie wir uns erwünscht hatten. Na ja, man kann ja nicht alles haben. Die Temperatur fiel vom 13. auf den 14.05. um 10 Grad. Die Wassertemperatur betrug am ersten Tag an einigen Stellen 14,5 Grad und fiel 2 Tage später bis auf 11,8 Grad ab. Unsere große Frage war daher: beissen die Fische bei diesem großen Wetterumschwung.

Der Wind war teilweise sehr nervig und zwang uns am dritten Tag dazu, mittags rein zu fahren. Dafür war es dann abends um einiges windstiller, so dass wir noch den ein oder anderen Fisch überlisten konnten.

Wir haben insgesamt um die 30 Hechte gefangen und den ein oder anderen Zander auch. Die Zander hatten eine tolle, bronzene Färbung, hatten aber teilweise noch nicht abgelaicht. Barsche gab es leider keinen. Das schöne war, dass alle Methoden erfolgreich waren. Sowohl beim Werfen, beim Schleppen, beim Vertikalangeln und auch beim Köfi-Angeln gingen uns die Fische an die Haken. Die Großen blieben uns allerdings verwehrt: Hechtgröße bis 75 cm, der größte Zander war 55 cm.

Es war mal wieder superschön und der betriebene Aufwand hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt.

In 2 Wochen geht es weiter. Dann zum ersten Mal nach Norwegen in der üblichen 3er Familien-Kombo (Vater, Bruder und ich).

Viele Grüsse und ein dickes Petri allen anderen Schwedenfahrern

Dirk


----------



## loete1970 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

und weiter gehts....


----------



## loete1970 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

und noch ein Paar...


----------



## loete1970 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

und noch ein Abschlussbild...


----------



## arcidosso (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Loete 1970, 

danke für Deine Kurz- und Abschlussberichte. Du hast meine Vorfreude steigern können. Ich bin überrascht, dass der Zander schon so gut läuft. Na ja, ab dem 01.06. ist er frei. Ab 02.06. bin ich dann vor Ort. Es ist wiederholt der Lake Donkey. Kenner wissen, von welchem See ich schreibe. Übrigens, die Gradzahl des Wassers, wie Du schreibst,um die 13 Grad, die finde ich zum Fischen sehr angenehm- Ist mal allemal lieber, als 20 Grad +, das wäre mir zu warm. Aufgrund von Funkzellenprobleme kann ich keine Zwischennachrichten senden. Nach Abschluss ( 19.06.) will ich das gerne nachholen. 

Ein anderes Foren-Mitglied, Nelearts, fährt die nächste Woche zum selben See. Viel Glück,Holger, auf der Fahrt und vor Ort. Deine Rufnummer habe ich noch. Wir tauschen uns aus. 

arcidosso


----------



## Nelearts (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo Loete1970,

super Dank für den Bericht. Macht ja richtig Hoffnung für unseren Trip, der am 28. Mai beginnt. Auch über Put./Öre. So langsam lernt man ja nach jahrelanger Abstinenz wieder dazu und hofft in den 3 Wochen die wir oben sind, auf den ein oder anderen Erfolg. Und die Sachen in der Köderbox vermehren sich auch wieder wie die Karnickel#d Muss kein Rekord werden. Nur abwechslungsreich, hoffentlich. Und etwas weniger Wind bitte...

@Udo, gerne Kontakt nach Deiner Ankunft. Mal sehen was wir dieses Jahr alles erleben. Und keine Sorge, leerfischen werde ich bestimmt in der Woche vor Deiner Ankunft nix. Da bleibt noch ´ne Menge für Dich übrig|wavey:


----------



## loete1970 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ach so, ein Dank noch an Boardie litzbarski für Ködertipps und alle Infos!!! André, die empfohlenen Köder haben gefangen #6


----------



## schee (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Bei uns gehts nächsten Samstag los nach Bjulebo, bei Västervik.

Kanns kaum abwarten. Hat wer Tips für die Ecke ?


----------



## loete1970 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin,

Bjulebo waren wir 3 x, tolle Landschaft. Du fängst dort gut mit Köfi, den kannst Du am Steg stippen. Schleppen ist in den Schären nicht erlaubt, daher musst Du den Fisch suchen und teilweise Strecke machen. Wir hatten aber auch mal ein Jahr, in dem der Hecht an den Rändern stand, das war Anfang Mai. Teilweise haben wir auch am Steg gute Barsche gefangen, Zander bisher noch nicht.

Viel Spass und gute Fänge


----------



## arcidosso (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej, 

kurze Nachfrage. Einer meiner Konkurrenten (Spaß) ist zur Zeit in Smaland. Gestern teilte er mir mit, dass er Schwierigkeiten beim Bezahlen seines Einkaufes hatte. Man hätte nicht mehr mit Euronen bezahlen können.
Meine Frage, ich weiß, dass man in Schweden überwiegend bargeldlos mit Karte bezahlt. Beim Tanken ist dieses seit Jahren so, beim Einkaufen aber nicht.  Welche Erkenntnisse aus 2016 haben die " Heimkehrer" gemacht ?
Bargeld oder EC/Visa-Card ?
Ich fahre in der nächsten Woche, daher wäre eine Info schon interessant für mich. Danke!


----------



## schee (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bjulebo waren wir 3 x, tolle Landschaft. Du fängst dort gut mit Köfi, den kannst Du am Steg stippen. Schleppen ist in den Schären nicht erlaubt, daher musst Du den Fisch suchen und teilweise Strecke machen. Wir hatten aber auch mal ein Jahr, in dem der Hecht an den Rändern stand, das war Anfang Mai. Teilweise haben wir auch am Steg gute Barsche gefangen, Zander bisher noch nicht.
> 
> Viel Spass und gute Fänge




Wir haben vor vom Boot mit Wobblern und Fliege zu agieren. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Tärna (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Mit der EC-Karte kann man am Geldautomaten bei der Bank Geld abheben.
Mit der Visakarte kann man im Geschäft in Verbindung mit der Pinn-Nummer einkaufen.
Gruß wogi aus Schweden


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo arcidosso!

Am Freitag gehen unsere 2 Wochen hier in Erikstad zu Ende. Wir haben zu 90% mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Meist wurde dazu die ID (Personalausweis) verlangt. Beim Tanken an unbemannten Tankstellen braucht man die Pin kann da aber auch meist mit der normalen EC+Pin bezahlen. An Bargeld haben wir nur Altbestand an Banknoten welcher demnächst ausgetauscht bzw. Ungültig wird ausgegeben.
Ich kann nur die Kreditkarte empfehlen. Der bessere WechselKurs macht die anfallenden Gebühren mehr als wett.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## arcidosso (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Danke für die Info`s. Also, eigentlich wie immer. Bevorzugt wird mit der Karte bezahlt, dennoch ist oftmals eine Barzahlung möglich.
Gut, dass ich in acht Tagen den Test vor Ort machen kann.
Ich freue mich. Auf zum Lake Donkey.


----------



## Nelson Muntz (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin in die Runde der Schwedenfahrer. Für mich geht es diesen Sommer das erste mal nach Schweden. Der Ort heißt Bocklerud und befindet sich hier: https://goo.gl/maps/RfqDE6PNNUr
Das Touristenbüro in Årjäng habe ich angeschrieben und weiß, wo ich meine Angellizenz bekomme, dazu gab es einen Link zum Angeln im Stora Le http://www.storale.se/. Zur Verfügung steht uns ein Linder Arkip mit 30 PS :q und ich denke damit sollten meine Freundin und ich auf dem Teich klarkommen.

Und nun meine Frage, wo ist dort der Fisch?

Nein Quatsch, wir wollen natürlich gerne rausfahren und auch angeln. Daher eher die Frage, ob jemand den See kennt und es sich lohnt die Köderkiste mit einem mittelgroßen Kleinkredit auf schwedische Hechte, Zander und Barsche vorzubereiten.

Tack (schwedisch: Danke)


----------



## arcidosso (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Holger,
eine ruhige Anreise und viel Glück zum morgigen Tourbeginn.  Udo +


----------



## Nelearts (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej Udo,

vielen Dank, werden am Samstag Morgen gegen 04:00 starten.
Wie immer. Dir auch eine ruhige und sichere Anreise, wir hören voneinander am Lake Donkey.....

Gruß, Holger


----------



## MOAH (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

moin moin!
ich wollte gegen mitte juli für ne woche mit nem kumpel nach schweden rüber, wäre jeweils unser erstes mal dort. wir haben aber keine ahnung, wie wir mit der planung beginnen sollen , geschweige denn, wo wir hin wollen.
ein boot ist nicht vorhanden, ein auto haben wir immerhin. 
bevorzugt wäre spinnfischen auf hecht, ggf auch mal über nacht auf aal/zander ansitzen wäre aber auch nicht unbedingt schlecht.
denke mal die schären fallen dank fehlendem boot raus.
übernachtet wird übrigens in einem zelt, wenn irgendwo im umkreis von 20 km ein supermarkt wäre würde das zur verpflegung schon reichen...
worauf müssen wir noch achten, was darf man nicht zuhause vergessen, welche region / welches gewässer ist empfehlenswert, wie sieht es mit zelten direkt an den seen aus?
bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## angler1996 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

http://www.visitsweden.com/schweden/


----------



## sunrise137 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Kurz zur Info für die Reiseplanung:

Der Angelshop im Hafen von Vägga/ Karlshamn schliesst in 2-3 Monaten aus Altersgründen. Die Info stammt vom Inhaber, zur Zeit verkauft er mit Rabatt ab.

Nächster Angelshop in der Region dürfte dann der in Mörrum im Laxenshus oder der Abu-Werksverkauf sein.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## kaipiranja (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> kurze Nachfrage. Einer meiner Konkurrenten (Spaß) ist zur Zeit in Smaland. Gestern teilte er mir mit, dass er Schwierigkeiten beim Bezahlen seines Einkaufes hatte. Man hätte nicht mehr mit Euronen bezahlen können.
> Meine Frage, ich weiß, dass man in Schweden überwiegend bargeldlos mit Karte bezahlt. Beim Tanken ist dieses seit Jahren so, beim Einkaufen aber nicht.  Welche Erkenntnisse aus 2016 haben die " Heimkehrer" gemacht ?
> ...




Moinsen,

hab selber in Schweden noch nie mit Euro bezahlt und würde ich auch nicht machen wollen. Die Schweden sind stolz auf ihre Kronen - zu recht.

Ich habe eine Visakarte mit Auslandsoption, da kostet abheben am Geldautomaten nichts...
Wenn ich Kohlen brauche gehe ich halt zum Automaten, nicht anders wie hier in D auch 


Gruß, Kai


----------



## yellowred (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Sind ab Freitag zu dritt für eine Woche am Tiken in Südschweden. Brauchbare Tipps sind immer willkommen .


----------



## Kietze (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wir sind jedes Jahr bestimmt vier Wochen in Schweden. Für gewöhnlich heben wir in Schweden Kronen ab bzw zahlen mit Visa. Wenn man mit Euro bezahlt bekommt man eh nen bescheidenen Kurs. 
Das einzige was wir dahingehend erlebten, war nur bargeldloses Zahlen bei einem Baumarkt. Sie nahmen kein Bargeld an, also war eine Bezahlung nur mit Visa oder ec-Karte möglich


----------



## Bronni (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wie versprochen, hier ein kleiner Bericht von unserem ersten Urlaub am Flären in Flattinge. Im Vorfeld unserer Reise hatte ich alles gelesen, was ich über den Flären finden konnte. Voller Hoffnungen traten wir die Reise an und wurden am Ziel nicht enttäuscht. Unser neues Haus lag (fast) direkt am See und war perfekt. Eine moderne Ausstattung, mit Sauna, riesiger Terrasse usw., Herz was willst du mehr. Unser Boot lag mit weiteren Booten nur wenige Meter entfernt. Ein Holzhaus mit großzügigen Boxen nahm unser Equipment problemlos auf, eine sehr praktische Einrichtung. 
  Unseren ersten Trip starteten wir am Sonntag. Während des Frühstücks konnten wir sehen, dass bereits sechs bis acht Boote zum Fischen auf den See fuhren, wir waren also umringt von Anglern. Da wir den See nicht kannten, schleppten wir erst einmal die Uferzone und warfen die Buchten ab. Der erste Eindruck war ernüchternd, das Echolot zeigte keine bzw. kaum Sicheln und es dauerte einige Zeit, bis unser jüngster Sohn einen Mini-Hecht landen konnte. Wir schleppten weiter, wechselten die Köder, der Erfolg war mehr als mager. Am Stellplatz der Boote trafen wir weitere Angler, die ebenfalls ein langes Gesicht machten und auch nur von kleinen Hechten und Barschen zwischen 20-30 cm berichten konnten. Bevor ich weiter berichte, hier einige Informationen zum See und Wetter. Flattinge liegt im südlichen Teil des Flären. Das Wasser ist durchschnittlich zwei bis vier Meter tief und hat eine bräunliche Färbung. Es gibt natürlich reichlich Berge unter Wasser und einige tiefere Stellen, aber nicht mehr als ca. fünf Meter. Die Witterung in den beiden Wochen 21.05.-04.06.16 entsprach fast überwiegend mehr spanischen Verhältnissen, allerdings an einigen Tagen mit mehr Wind. Kurze Hosen, T-Shirt und starker Sonnenschutz waren an der Tagesordnung, also nicht unbedingt Anglerwetter, aber super Urlaubswetter. Das Echolot zeigte in den letzten Tagen Wassertemperaturen bis zu 21 Grad an. 
  Die ersten drei Tage waren schon frustrierend, nur kleine Fische. Noch schlimmer fanden wir, dass diese kleinen Hechte und Barsche häufig abgeschlagen wurden. Ein toter Fisch kann nun mal nicht mehr wachsen und was will man mit einem dünnen 40 cm langen Hecht anfangen? Einige Mitstreiter wollten schon den Urlaub beenden, so tief saß der Frust. Am vierten Tag konnte mein Sohn endlich einen Hecht von 75cm und einen Zander von 60 cm landen. Der Hecht schwimmt natürlich wieder und soll wachsen, der Zander, der erstaunlich gut genährt war, schmeckte uns abends bestens. Ein Besuch bei InterSport in Ljungby brachte auch nicht den großen Durchbruch, aber wir hatten neue 
  Gummifische, von denen einer doch noch einen kleinen Erfolg brachte, aber davon später. Wir schleppten und warfen weiter. Da tagsüber bei Sonne und Wind aus Ost und Nordost wenig lief, versuchten wir es am Abend. Der Erfolg war auch nicht viel besser. Offensichtlich war aber ein einzelner Angler unter uns, der nach Aussagen anderer Angler abends bis zur fast völligen Dunkelheit erfolgreich Zander fing. Man sprach von einem Dutzend am Abend und dies an mindestens zwei Tagen in der letzten Woche. Ich vermute, dass dieser Angler tote Köderfische sehr, sehr langsam über den See im tieferen Bereich schleppte.
  Ich vermute dies, da sein Boot fast neben unserem lag und er dort wohl zwei sauber verschweißte Köderfische vergessen hatte mitzunehmen, reine Vermutung.
  Ein weiterer Angler erzählte mir, dass er am Vorabend einen wirklich großen Hecht, weit über einem Meter, am Boot verloren habe, das Equipment habe schlapp gemacht.
  Mittlerweile hatten wir den See etwas besser kennen gelernt und wir konnten fast täglich einen Zander zwischen 50 und 55 cm landen, alle waren bestens genährt. Der ein oder andere kleinere Hecht gesellte sich manchmal dazu. Am letzten Tag sind wir dann aus dem unteren Teil des Flären in den Hauptsee gefahren.
  Ein 15cm langer, grün mit Glitter aus dem InterSport-Geschäft in Ljungby, den ich mit einer kleinen Rassel im Tellerschwanz aufpeppte, brachte mir noch einen 60iger Hecht, einen 52iger Zander und einen 30iger Barsch. Der See wollte mich am letzten Tag doch noch versöhnen, hat aber nur bedingt geklappt.
  Zur Ehrenrettung des Sees muss ich sagen, dass wir im Hauptsee bei Wassertiefen von 5,5 bis 6,5 m schöne Sicheln unterhalb der Futterfischwolken erkennen konnten. Mehrmals glichen die Anzeigen auf dem Echolot denen der Werbebilder aus unseren Fachzeitschriften. Leider fehlte uns die Zeit, dort nochmals anzugreifen. Nach diesen Anzeigen muss ich meinen Eindruck über den See korrigieren, es gibt doch Fisch im See. Wer zukünftig in Flattinge Urlaub machen sollte, sollte es auf jeden Fall auch im Hauptsee versuchen. Mit Vollgas dauert die Fahrt bei ruhigem Wasser mit den 4 PS Motoren max. 30 Minuten und man hat größere Tiefen erreicht.
  Ich wünsche all denen, die den Urlaub noch vor sich haben, viele Erfolg und gutes Wetter, damit es für alle ein schönes Erlebnis wird. 

  P.S. Die anwesenden Angler waren aus meiner Sicht keine Anfänger und auch wir verstehen unser Handwerk, wir waren vielleicht zur falschen Zeit am falschen Platz.


----------



## Back-to-nature (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo Bronni!

Danke für den ausführlichen und vor allem präzisen Bericht#6

Wir waren über die Pfingstferien am NachbarSee Vidöstern und haben da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht... Aber dazu mehr in einem eigenen Bericht...

Im August sind wir für 3 Wochen ebenfalls in Flattinge.
Deshalb haben wir uns an Pfingsten schon mal die kleine Ferienhaussiedlung angesehen... War glaub ich am 21.5..... Wart ihr im ersten der beiden neuen Häuser am See? Ist da evtl. auch ein Ansitzfischen vom Garten aus möglich?
Wir haben in der Großfamilie die beiden neuen Häuser am See und eins direkt oben am Spielplatz gebucht...

Gruß 

Hannes


----------



## Bronni (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo Hannes,

  ja, wir wohnten im ersten Haus, Nr. 7. Ein Ansitzangeln direkt am See ist nicht möglich, da hinter dem roten Begrenzungszaum noch ca. 20 Meter wildes Land mit dicken Steinen und Baumstümpfen liegt, kaum begehbar. Wir können gerne mal telefonieren, falls Du weitere Fragen haben solltest.

  Bis dann, Detlef


----------



## Henri1965 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin 
Heute Nacht geht es für 3 Wochen nach Süd-Schweden mit dem Womo, jeden Tag in einem anderen Gewässer Angeln.
Gruß Henri


----------



## ellobo11 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo wollte einmal einen kleinen bericht schreiben über den Hönshyltefjorden wo wir ende Mai waren.

Wir(1 Angler,ein halber Angler und 2 nicht Angler) waren an dem besagten see und ich muss sagen ich kam mir vor was die Temperaturen betrifft wie auf malle nicht einen tag regen nur sonne und sau warm.

Naja wie gesagt bei den Temperaturen war es nicht so einfach was das angeln betrifft ok das Bier lief gut :q,wir hatten ein Haus direkt im Wasser nicht am Wasser sondern im rundherum ne Terrasse ist natürlich bombe was das köfi fischen angeht,Ausstattung war auch super hatten alles da und mehr sogar nen eiscrusher.
Wobei ich sagen muss ich bin da oben lieber mit Kanu und Zelt unterwegs,landschaftlich fand ich das bis jetzt als durchschnittlich,nicht zu vergleichen mit Dalsland,Värmland oder Mittelfinnland.

Was war jetzt mit angeln,ich sag mal so wie die Gegend wobei das wohl eher dem wetter zu schulden ist nichtsdestotrotz haben wir auch ein paar gefangen,die hechte fingen wir ausschließlich nur auf Wobbler,flach laufend bis max 3m wobei die Grössen sich nur bis max 65cm beliefen,keine Ahnung ich hab auch vieles probiert im Freiwasser wo es tief war aber grösser wurden sie einfach nicht 

Ok wieder mal so ein tag sonne ohne ende,tags über lief nicht viel also dachte ich,komm gehst mal zu der brücke da(am 4. tag die war vielleicht 500m entfernt)ein paar köfis dabei tja und was kam............ ein also für mich fetter Zander 85cm hab ja eigentlich mit nem Hecht gerechnet der köfi war nicht der kleinste.Wie gesagt hab ja viel probiert der Zander ging mir auf durchlaufender pose an den haken :vik:.
Im laufe der Woche hatte ich noch 2x mal das vergnügen damit nen Zander zu fangen die bei 55 und 60 lagen alle so zwischen 23-24 Uhr.

Alles im allen war es eine schöne Woche wo das angeln zwar nicht so im Fokus Stande aber trotzdem schön,nächstes Jahr gehts aber wieder mit Kanu und Zelt los da ist der Erholungsfaktor für mich einfach grösser,wie es aussieht geht es an den Kolovesi nach Süd-Savo finnland.

Lg Marcel


----------



## daniel_ (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Sind auch schon wieder des längeren aus dem Urlaub da. Hab es nur noch ich geschafft einen Bericht zu schreiben. Kommt aber noch, so wie in den letzten Jahren auch.


----------



## schee (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Wieder zurück von einer Woche Fischen in den südöstlichen Schären in Bjulebo, nähe Västervik.Traumwetter (leider nicht zum Angeln) und sagenhafte Landschaft. Einige Esoxe verhaftet, und wie immer eine tolle Zeit gehabt. Ausführlicher Bericht folgt.


----------



## Nelearts (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Tja, 
auch wieder gerade zurück vom Lake Donkey, auch Traumwetter bei Wassertemperatur bis 21 Grad. Dementsprechend auch das Beissverhalten. ETWAS MAGER. Windverhältnisse waren überwiegend OK. Aber was nützt das, wenn das Wasser Karpfentemperaturen hat? Schleppen, GuFi, Blinkern, KöFi,.. half alles nichts, jede Menge Agressionsbisse aber kaum etwas verwertbares.
Hoffe jetzt mal auf meine Septemberwoche dort. Wenn die auch wieder so wird, findet ihr meine Geräte im Bereich "Verkaufe".
Aber es war trotzdem wieder schön dort, viel Natur, nette Kollegen in natura kennengelernt, Grüße nach GE, und viel erlebt.
Dem See und der Gegend bleib ich treu.
Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej vänner sverige,
hier mein Kurzbericht vom Lake Donkey für die Zeit vom 04.06.-18.06.2016.
Morgens um 1100h in Malmö angekommen. Malmö in Schweden oder doch fälschlicherweise Palma di Mallorca ? Sonnenschein über Sonnenschein. Danach noch 2 1/2 Stunden bis nach Urshult/Smaland. Da war er wieder, der beneidete Lake Donkey. 
Um 1600h raus auf den See ohne Rutenhalter und ohne Echolot, aber mit jeweils einer Rute ,  ... nur mal schnuppern.  Da war er wieder,  "unser" Fischadler, da waren sie wieder , die Prachttaucher.  Wir waren wieder zu Hause.
Übrigens, die Population der Fischadler ist deutlich angestiegen. Das Sehen dieser Tiere ist keine Sensation mehr und das ist gut so. 
Nun, auf dem Schnupperkurs stiegen gleich zwei Zander ein, allerdings beide um die 45. Chirurgisch im Wasser abgemacht und "Tschüss".
Am nächsten Morgen weckte uns die Sonne. Vorweg, die gesamte erste Woche war ein Sommertraum. Schweinewarm, allerdings das Wasser auch. Die Temperatur pegelte sich später an den Folgetagen auf 18, 19 Grad ein.
In der zweiten Woche war es öfter bewölkt,und wesentlich windiger. Dieser steife Ostwind kam oft plötzlich auf und erwischte uns auf freier Fläche. Also, niemals die Schwimmweste in der Hütte lassen.
Die Fangergebnisse in den zwei Wochen waren ordentlich: 21 Hechte, 10 Zander, 11 Aaale und 8 Barsche. 
Was haben wir gemacht ? Geschleppt, geschleppt mit verschiedenen  Wobblern. Zu Anfang war ein goldgelber China-Wobbler der Renner, nach vier Tagen lief bei diesem gar nichts mehr. Es kamen gedeckte Naturfarben gelb/braun zum Einsatz ( Nils Masters /Storm und Salmo), die allesamt gut bissen.
Jeden Abend stiegen wir auf Köderfische /Pose um. Es biss am Schilf, aber ... nicht so gut.
Gut biss es so ca. 20 m vom Ufer bei gezackten Untergrund bei 3 bis 4 m. Die gesamte obige Palette stieg ein, die Aale allesamt. Übrigens, eine Vorfachscheue war nicht erkennbar. Alle stiegen auf Stahlvorfächer ein.
Gegen 2100h war dann wirklich immer Feierabend. Was für viele unbekannt ist, am Asnen singen tatsächlich die Vögel. Man hört sich bestens beim Ansitzfischen.
Beim Schleppen war kein  Trend erkennbar. Flach, tief, Mittelwasser, überall und nirgends konnte es beissen und hat gebissen.
Die Größen waren überschaubar. Der größe Hecht hatte 110 cm, einer 80, die Anderen lagen bei 60 und weniger. Die beiden größten Zander hatten 63 , mehr nicht. Der beste Barsch hatte geschätzte 30+. Toll waren die Aale, alle um 1 kg und mehr. Ehrlich !
Der 110er Hecht hatte eine Anomalie, die ich bisher nicht gesehen hatte. Ein Auge war  tiefschwarz und scheinbar tot. Es stand wie ein aufgesetzter Knopf hervor. 
Vielleicht fischt jemand von euch diese Dame. Diese,  wie auch fast alle Anderen , schwimmen noch im Asnen.
Ein schönes Erlebnis hatte ich ausserhalb des Wassers. Ich habe auf der Insel Sirkön Nelearts, ein Forumsfreund , getroffen. Na ja, um ehrlich zu sein, Frau "Nelearts" hat mein Fahrzeug entdeckt und so kam es zum Treffen. War wirklich schön, aber zu kurz.
Ja, das war es schon wieder. Jetzt noch die Zeit bis zum September überbrücken und dann geht es endlich wieder hoch zum ... Lake Donkey.


----------



## diaryofdreams (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Sehr schöner Bericht arcidosso,
Bei uns geht es nun in 12 Stunden los Richtung Lake Donkey.
Bin mal gespannt wie es wird :k:k:k
Im Anschluss werde ich natürlich auch einen ausführlichen Bericht liefern. Falls noch jemand hier aus dem Forum dort oben am Äsnen ist und Lust auf einen Angeltwg hat ... Einfach melden .. Am besten per PN |bigeyes

Grüssle Tom


----------



## arcidosso (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Gute Reise, diaryofdreams, einen schönen Aufenthalt dort oben. Ich in sicher , einen schöneren See wirst du kaum finden. Am morgigen Tag beginnt das Fest der Mittsommernacht dort oben. Die grundsätzlich zurückhaltenden Schweden sind dann ein bisschen anders. Auch auf den Straßen. 
Irgendwie beneide ich euch. Freue mich schon auf den Bericht. Gruß aus GE


----------



## Nelearts (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej arcidosso, 
dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Super geschriebener Bericht. Als Techniker kann ich da leider nicht mithalten. Deine Ausführungen entsprechen exakt den Verhältnissen zu unserer Zeit dort oben. Wohl hatten wir noch das Vergnügen eine Ricke samt Kitz morgens vor unserem Haus zu haben und einen jungen Kleiber(aus dem Nest gefallen??) mit meinen mitgebrachten Maden für Köfis durchzufüttern. Er hat es offensichtlich überlebt.
Zwei Tage später war er weg (oder von einer Ringelnatter verschluckt?).
Hoffe jetzt mal auf meine Septemberwoche. Dann bin ich ohne Rutenhalter (Ehefrau) oben und kann den ganzen Tag das machen was ich will.
So langsam beginne ich hoffentlich den Donkey zu verstehen und stelle mich drauf ein. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja wieder zwischen Sirkön u. Urshult, würde mich freuen.
Passe auch diesmal besser auf wo welche Autos stehen.
Nelearts


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Noch *21 Tage* dann geht es endlich zum Tiken, die Vorfreude ist riiieeesiiig
Ist zgerade oder in nächster Zeit jemand am Tiken?


----------



## diaryofdreams (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej Schwedenfans,
nach (leider nur )einer Woche Urlaub am Lake Donkey im Ferienhaus  Obj.-Nr. 156868 von Casamundo, hier nun mein Bericht.
Unser Feriendomizil lag im südlichen Teil des See´s, die max. Wassertiefe liegt dort bei 3-4 Meter. An der Ufern gab es schöne grosse Seerosenfelder die ich gleich am ersten Tag mit dem Ruderboot erkunden musste. Die ersten Würfe mit Wobblern und Blinkern zeigten schnell das meine Wobbler einfach zu tief laufen . Als alternative hatte ich somit nur meine Popper. Also fix den Popper montiert und ab an die Seerosenfelder. Der erste Wurfe war gleich ein Treffer, ein Hecht mit 55 cm. Er wurde schonend vom Haken befreit und durfte weterschwimmen. Nach zwei Stunden konnte ich auf diese Art 5 Hechte überlisten, alle zwischen 50-75 cm. 
Aber Hecht war ja nicht mein eigentliches Ziel , ich wollte dem Zander nachstellen. Vor einbruch der Dunkelheit habe ich mir dann noch fix ein paar Köderfische mit Maden gefangen. Während wir dann am See gemütlich unsere Würstle am Lagerfeuer gegrillt haben, legte ich zwei Ruten mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund. Gegen 1 Uhr vollführte dann einer meiner Knicklichtschwimmer einen vielversprechenden Tanz auf dem See. Nach kurzem Drill kam ein wunderschöner Aal (60cm) zum vorschein, er wurde gleich versorgt und landete anschliessend auf dem Grill. Gegen 3 Uhr beendeten wir dann unseren ersten Angeltag am See. 

Tag 2 :
Wetter: sonnig 24 Grad 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 20 Grad 
Ich habe im Vorfeld gelesen das es bei Getnö Gard einen Put&Take See gibt. Da meine Frau sehr gerne Forellen isst wollten wir ihr dort eine fangen. Die Angelkarte kostet pro Person 200 sKr ...was ich als recht teuer empfand. Egal, Karten gekauft der Weg wurde uns von der Dame an der Rezeption anhand einer Karte erklärt. Ab ins Auto und nichts wie hin zum See. Wir mussten leider 500 m von See entfernt parken. Als wir nun zu Fuß am See ankamen war die Überraschung doch recht groß das man dort ohne Boot keine Chance hatte zu angeln. Ich begab mich dann zurück zur Rezeption und fragte die junge Dame dort ob es kein Boot für diesen See gibt, da es ohne Boot nicht möglich sei zu angeln. Für weitere 300 sKr bekam ich dann einen Schlüssel für ein Boot von ihr. So langsam kam ich mir ein bissel verarscht vor. Ab zum See und der wartenden Ehefrau die inzwischen schon ein bissel säuerlich war, was sich noch steigerte nachdem ich ihr den Preis des Bootes mitteilte . Nachdem wir dann nach 3 Stunden lang alle möglichen Köder ( Wobbler, Blinker usw.) nur drei extrem winzige Barsche fingen, gaben wir frustriert auf. Wir kehrten dann zu unserem Haus am See zurück und beschäftigten uns wieder mit der erfolgreichen Hecht jagt. Wie am Vortag lag die max. Grösse der Hechte bei 75 cm. Nachts versuchten wir dann wieder einen Zander an Band zu bekommen, leider erfolglos. 

Tag 3:
Wetter: bewökt 20 Grad
Nach dem Frühstück ging es zu Kronalaxfiske um endlich mal Lachse und Forellen zu sehen. Das Aquarium dort ist wirklich einen besuch wert. Und wenn man die Größe der ausgestellten Rekordlachse sieht, bekommt man eine Gänsehaut . Nach diesem Besuch war die jagtlust wieder geweckt. 
Wir machten uns auf die Suche nach einem Motorboot. In Torne auf dem Campingplatz wurden wir fündig. Motorboot inkl. Echolot, Schwimmwesten und Benzin für 50 € ... sehr fairer Preis. Ich reservierte das Boot dann für den nächsten Tag bei dem sehr freundlichen Besitzer.

Tag 4:
Wetter: bedeckt/ leichter Regen / starker Wind (18 Grad)
Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück ging es ab nach Torne zum Boot.
Der freundliche Besitzer erklärte uns ausgiebig das Boot und gab uns eine Seekarte. Er zeichnete uns auf dieser die Strecke zu einer tiefen Stelle ein. Er zeichnete uns auch gefährliche Untiefen ein. Nachdem das Boot beladen war ging es dann ab auf den See. Nach ca. 45 min fahrt erreichten wir bei sehr starkem Wind und Regen die angegebene Stelle. Die Wellen und der Wind machten es fast unmöglich zu angeln. Wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich sogar bedenken das wir wieder heil in den Hafen zurück kommen würde. Wir entschieden uns den somit den Rückweg anzutreten. Auf dieser Rückfahrt hab ich es dann irgendwie geschafft mich komplett zu verfahren. Nur Dank meiner Frau und GoogleMaps konnte ich dann den Hafen doch noch erreichen. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich mal die orientierung so verliere . Leicht geschockt von diesem Abenteuer haben wir den Abend dann mit einem guten Abendessen und einer Flasche Wein ausklingen lassen.

Tag 5:
Wetter Äsnen: Regen 18 Grad
Wetter Karlsrona: Sonnig 24 Grad
Auf nach Karlskrona. Wunderschöne Stadt mit sehr vielen schönen Gebäuden und Sehenswürdigkeiten.
Im Fischereihafen fanden wir durch Zufall eine kleine Wirtschaft (Saltö Fiskrestaurang)
mit .. vermurlich...fangfrischem Fisch auf der Karte. Es war verdammt lecker. Auf der Heimfahrt ging es dann noch zu Abu Garcia nach Svängsta.
Das ein oder andere Schnäppchen musste ich mir da einfach gönnen.  

Tag 6 
Wetter bewölkt/ leicht windig

Vormittags ging es mit dem Auto ersteinmal nach Sirkön, wunderschön sag ich da nur. Auf dem Weg dorthin fanden wir dann noch den ein oder anderen Platz wo wir vom Ufer aus unsere Wobbler durchziehen konnten.
Abends beschäftigten wir uns dann wieder mit den Hechten vor unserer Haustür was wie immer recht gut geklappt hat.
Tag 7
Nach der Abnahme der Wohnung durch die Vermieterin ging es um 10 Uhr wieder zurück nach Deutschland.... leider.

Fazit: Lake Donkey ist ein wunderschöner fischreicher See. Für Bootsanfänger wie mich ist es empfehlenswert mit einem Guid auf den See zu gehen. 
Hechte, Aal und Barsch gibt es in unglaublischer Anzahl.

Wir haben uns in den See verliebt und werden nicht das letztemal dort gewesen sein !

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Sehr schöner Bericht [emoji106] .


----------



## arcidosso (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej Thomas, 

Kompliment für Deinen tollen Bericht. Einige Dinge waren auch für mich neu. Getnö Gard/ Forellensee, das wusste ich bisher nicht.
Na ja, wenn ich solch ein Gewässer davor habe, gehe ich nicht zu einem solche See. Im Verhältnis zum Fang war der Preis tatsächlich hoch. Von einer Landzunge des Getnö Gard-Geländes habe ich abends oftmals auf Zander und Aal angesessen, selbst dort musste ich zahlen.  Ein Kontrolleur kam mit einem Quad angefahren und nahm 20.-SEK. Nun , GetnöGard ist Privatgelände, den Preis habe ich als moderat angesehen. 
Weniger moderat finde ich den Preis des Motorbootes aus Torne. 50.-€ /Tag, das hat schon was. Vielleicht war es auch ein tolles Boot. Ich selbst fahre dort ein Linder-Boot mit nominal 5 PS. Reicht völlig aus. 
Der Wind, ein besonderes Thema. Schnell ist er da und oft gefährlich. Dreimal um die eigene Achse gedreht und du weißt schon nicht mehr, wo du bist. Dazu noch Surferwellen und schon geht die Düse, das zu recht. Nicht umsonst weise ich immer wieder auf die unbedingte Mitnahme von Westen hin. Umso schöner, wenn man diese auch anlegt. 
Schade, dass es mit den Zandern bei Dir nicht so gut gelaufen ist. Wenn Du die Köderfische mit der Pose angeboten hast, hätte es laufen müssen. Köderfisch im Randbereich im/auf  schlammingen Boden abgelegt, das wird schwierig. 
Wenn Du beim nächsten Mal auf Sirkön kommst, fahre einfach nach Lunnabacken. Sehr schönes privates Café und die allerschönste Aussicht über den Asnen. Du wirst es bestätigen müssen. 

Nochmals, danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## AFE (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Huhuuu

bin auch ab nächste Woche am Asnen (leider bislang ohne Motorboot, sondern mit Kanu). Freu mich schon...


----------



## diaryofdreams (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@arcidosso:
Was bezahlst du für ein Boot dort oben ? 
Deine Tips mit dem Wind waren wirklich nützlich .. hatte die Schwimmweste von Anfang bis Ende an 

@AFE:
Viel Spaß an dem wunderschönen See, ich drück dir daumen das du gutes Wetter hast


----------



## arcidosso (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Thomas,
das Boot -Linder - ist inclusive im Mietpreis. Für einen Mietmotor bezahle ich pro Woche 80.-€ ohne Benzin. Selbst das finde ich schon als Obergrenze.
Die Boote - ohne Echolote -sind in Ordnung, Standardklasse. Rutenhalter und Geberstande montiere ich selbst. 

Gruß U.+


----------



## diaryofdreams (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Ich denk ich werd nächstes Jahr mehr wert auf die genaue Lage des Hauses legen


----------



## arnichris (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Vor allem gibt es etliche Häuser, die ein Boot mit Option auf nen erschwinglichen Motor inklusive haben


----------



## Lommel (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Eine Woche am Lake Runn
  Da ich sonst eifriger Mitleser und kein so grosser Berichteschreiber bin springe ich diesmal über meinen Schatten und stelle auch mal einen online. Traditionsgemäß ging es dieses Jahr wieder zum Lake Runn, wir waren bereits schon einmal vor Ort und das Gewässer hatte es uns so angetan das wir die Tour wiederholten. Die Anreise war diesmal „easy going“ von Düsseldorf rein in den Flieger und ab nach Stockholm, dort ins Mietauto und 2,5 Stunden später standen wir vor den See. Untergebracht waren wir in einer kleinen Butze in Främby Udde, nicht gross und ein wenig Centerpark-Charakter aber für uns in Ordnung, wir waren ja zum angeln da.
  Schnell waren die Ruten fertig gemacht. Die Wahl der Waffen waren diesmal grosse Wobbler und Gummis zum Freiwasser-Schleppangeln, ausserdem wollten wir den Barschen mit Kleingummis auf den Schuppen rücken. Aber erst einmal zum Hecht, wir entschlossen uns für ein Anangeln und konnten direkt einen schönen Ü90er verhaften.







  Das lief schon mal gut und auch am nächsten Tag kam ein schöner 90+ Kamerad ins Boot.






  Prima, fehlt nur noch der Meter dachten wir uns und entschieden uns für weitere Schlepptouren, doch es lief jetzt zäh und es kam kein nennenswerter Fisch ins Boot. Dann also Barschangeln dachten wir uns und fuhren am nächsten Tag die Barschberge die wir beim Schleppen auf den Sonar orten konnten gezielt an. Zunächst lief es überhaupt nicht, erst als wir auf die Farbe silberweiss wechselten konnten wir Bisse verbuchen. Schöne Barsche so um die 35-38 cm. 






  Dann knallte es in Dirks Rute und ich dachte das ein Hecht eingestiegen wäre, aber es kam dieser schöne grüne Karpfen mit 50 cm an Boot.






  Nach einigen „normalen“ Barschen beliessen wir es dann und wollten am nächsten Tag weitermachen. Tja, wir wollten weitermachen die Barsche aber weniger. Für den Rest des Angelurlaubs konnten wir keinen Barsch mehr verhaften, das Wetter war windig geworden und der Wind hatte von West auf Süd gedreht, ich vermute mal das das den Barschen überhaupt nicht geschmeckt hat. Wir machten also weiter mit Schleppangeln, das lief jetzt aber wieder gut. Dirk fing in den letzten zwei Tagen noch den Meter und ich konnte noch zwei ansehnliche Hechte mit 90+ und 86 cm fangen.


----------



## Lommel (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*






Der Runn hat uns nicht zum letzten mal gesehen.


----------



## AFE (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@diaryofdreams: Thx. Momentan siehts ja recht durchwachsen aus. :-/


----------



## loete1970 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@ Lommel, danke für Deinen Bericht und Petri zu den tollen Fängen, das kann sich doch sehen lassen.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Bronni (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, wirklich tolle Fische, ein dickes Petri!


----------



## diaryofdreams (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@lommel 
Klasse Bericht , schöne Bilder !
Petri Heil !


----------



## Schwedenangler (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hey , Danke für den tollen Bericht !! Tolle Bilder und für die Jahreszeit wie ich finde überdurchschnittliche Fänge !
Ich denke das ich den Lake Runn mal in die engere Wahl fürs kommende Jahr nehmen muss .
Kannst du mir eventuell per PN mal die Adresse zukommen lassen ?

Danke und Gruss  Schwedenangler


----------



## Lommel (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Dankeschön an alle

@schwedenangler hast pn


----------



## Mike-B. (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Noch 3 Tage dann geht es endlich wieder nach Värmland in den Urlaub! Bin mal gespannt wie erfolgreich dieses Jahr wird. War jemand diesen Monat schon am Visten und kann sagen wie das aktuelle Beissverhalten ist?


----------



## J&J Fishing (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Sooo morgen geht es endlich los zum Tiken, ich werde natürlich berichten wenn ich zurück bin|bla:

 Allen anderen Schwedenfahrern viel Glück und schönes Wetter#h


----------



## AFE (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Moin Mädels. 

Sind nach ner Woche am asnen vor dem schlechten Wetter und dem Stechzeugs geflohen und nun in Hällevik an der Ostsee. Hier soll es wohl Hecht geben, Eriksberg ist nah, der Mörrum auch. Habt ihr konkrete Tipps was ich für einen Tag mal angeltechnisch machen kann?

Grüße aus Schweden
Alex


----------



## gehawe (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Noch 2 Wochen und 3 Tage, dann geht es wieder in den Großraum Eksjö-Vetlanda.

Solgen, Bellen, Skedesjön und Myklaflon heißt das Jagdgebiet. ... und natürlich der Haussee, der aber seit einem akuten Anfall von Wasserpest nicht mehr viel hergibt.

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr kaum auf dem Solgen war, will ich es dieses Jahr mal wieder dort auf Zander versuchen.

Auf dem Bellen war es an Pfingsten nicht so doll. Aber mit einem Köllner und einem Bayern an Bord - Das war bestimmt die Scheuchwirkung  Jedenfalls bekommt der Bellen auch noch eine Chance.

Jetzt hoffe ich noch auf Pilze, aber bisher war es scheinbar zu trocken.

Kann's kaum noch erwarten.|wavey:

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So! Einkäufe erledigt, Material geprüft und jetzt muss bloß noch das Auto wie bei Tetris bepackt werden.....! Heute Abend geht es endlich wieder los. Mit Arnichris werden wir mal einen für uns ganz neuen See testen. Es geht an den Stora und Lilla Nätaren. Angeblich soll es dort einen super Zanderbestand geben. Wir werden es testen! Euch allen gute Fänge und insbesondere eine gute Anreise für Gehawe in der nächsten Woche nach Schweden!


----------



## gehawe (1. August 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

@Muhkuh: Dickes Petri & Grüße an den Bayer! Melde Dich mal, wenn es an der Rute zuckt. Schönen Urlaub! #6#6


----------



## Flo.ths (12. August 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*



gehawe schrieb:


> Noch 2 Wochen und 3 Tage, dann geht es wieder in den Großraum Eksjö-Vetlanda.
> 
> Solgen, Bellen, Skedesjön und Myklaflon heißt das Jagdgebiet. ... und natürlich der Haussee, der aber seit einem akuten Anfall von Wasserpest nicht mehr viel hergibt.
> 
> ...



Hattet ihr Erfolg am Solgen?
Wir gehen hier seit einer Woche am Stock#q

Hat jemand einen Tipp/ Hotspot oder Ähnliches für uns?

Viele Grüße


----------



## hölli62 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo Leute! War schon mal einer von Euch am Kalmarsund? Sind da im September,und brauch mal ein paar Tips wo was geht mit Hecht und Dorsch.Sind höhe Festlandseite über Kalmar zur Insel Öland. Danke für jede Antwort. Hölli62


----------



## gehawe (14. August 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Kurze Zwischeninfo:
Am Solgen ging nicht viel - Sehr niedriger Wasserstand. Dazu vorher eine lange Trockenperiode mit Schönwetter und nun seit 8 Tagen unbeständig und kühl. Das mögen sie Zander nicht gerne. 2 Berliner habe ich getroffen, die waren mit ihrem Boot 3 Tage auf dem See. Die haben mit Downrigger was gefangen. Die Fische stehen wohl recht tief.

Dafür gibt es reichlich Pfifferlinge.

Und da es gestern mal eben 15l geregnet hat, besteht Hoffnung auf Steinpilze.

Am  Montag geht es mit Flo auf den Bellen - Mal sehen, ob wir ein paar Hechte ärgern können.

Allen Urlaubern noch schöne Tage und Petri!

Gerhard


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. August 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Leute, ich genieße den jährlichen Schwedenplaner und finde die Infos die hier kursieren echt hilfreich. Scheint das auch dieses Jahr die Fische nicht wie von Sinnen beißen und einem ins Boot springen, aber die üblichen Verdächtigen und auch einige Neue platzieren ja hier ein paar tolle Beiträge.
Um nicht vor Vorfreude zu platzen habe ich die letzten Monate und Wochen das Schweden Thema völlig ignoriert aber nun kann halte ich es kaum noch aus!!!
In einem Monat geht es an den - Trommelwirbel....Jällunden!- Wieder! Aber dennoch geil!
Freu mich wie ein kleines Auto und hoffe das Ihr mir die unerträgliche Wartezeit noch mit ein paar tollen Berichten versüßt!


----------



## Wobblerfan (31. August 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo Schwedenfans ! Noch drei Wochen , dann geht´s zum Skärsjö ( Nähe Tvooker ) , für drei Wochen . Mal schauen was so läuft |rolleyes  Gruß an alle Schweden fans .  Wf #h


----------



## Moe (6. September 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Für mich gehts in einem Monat in den Schärengarten:l in die Nähe von Loftahammar.|bla: Ich hoffe die Hechte haben Hunger.
Ich bin gespannt was dort abgeht. Lohnt sich ein Versuch auf MeFo und Lachs?

|wavey:
Mö


----------



## ZX Biker (8. September 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hey Leute!

War diesen Sommer in der Nähe von Mora am Siljan und am Orsajön. Herrliche Gegend. Hatte ein paar tolle Slogbods dort gefunden und bin mit 2 Freunden mit Auto und Zelt ein wenig herumgereist und habe nach Jahren endlich mal wieder geangelt. Traumhaft schön dort. Wetter hat gepasst. Gerne die nächsten Jahre wieder!


----------



## arcidosso (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

So, seit heute Morgen bin vom Asnen-See zurück. !4 Tage sind sehr schnell vergangen.Wie war`s ? Nun, ich bin geteilter Meinung. 
Zuvor muss ich meine  Gedanken mitteilen. Beginn 10. September, das wird relativ kalt und windig. Also, Fleece-Hemden und Pullover einpacken, dazu lange Unterhosen und Wollsocken. Ach ja, Regenzeug keinesfalls vergessen. Schutzwesten ( 2 Personen) sind immer dabei. 
Alles verstauen und dann ging es Freitagabend los. In Malmö angekommen … strahlend blauer Himmel, fast 30 Grad. Nun, nicht schlecht für die Anfahrt zum Asnen. Dort  angekommen... ebenfalls 30 Grad, keine Wolken . Was soll es, Nelearts hatte mir zuvor mitgeteilt, die Fische beißen gut. 
Nun, kurz die Hütte eingerichtet und ab zum Wasser. Wasser … wo ist es geblieben ? Der Wasserstand war bis ca. 100 cm gesunken. Man sah Strände, die ich in all meinen Besuchen nicht gesehen habe. Nein, keine Sandstrände, Steine, Steine, Steine. Dementsprechend reduzierte sich der ohnehin nicht tiefe See auf Wassertiefen von 2,50 /3,00m. Man musste die wenigen bekannten tiefe Stellen anfahren, um Fischkontakt zu bekommen. Ach ja, Kontakt hatte man viel gehabt, aber eben nur mit den Felsen im Wasser. Bootsmotoren ohne Schraubenschutz waren mehr als gefährdet.
Angelmäßig blieb es bis zum Schluß mäßig. 
Unsere Fänge ?
Zu Zweit hatten wir in den vierzehn Tagen ca. 14 Hechte und drei Zander, alle beim Schleppfischen über Wassertiefen von mehr als 5,00m.  Köderfische wurden schnell gefangen, brachten dennoch keinen Raubfisch beim Angeln mit der Pose. Spinnfischen an den Schilfkanten erbrachten ausschliesslich Barsche. Wenn auch sehr viele, aber niemals länger als ein neuer Bleistift. Das haben wir dann eingestellt. Gummis brachten auch nicht das erhoffte „ Tock“. Ich bin nach über 20jähriger Erfahrung am Asnen schon der Meinung, dass ich das  Fischen dort beherrsche. Dieses Mal beherrschte mich der Asnen. Begründungen hatte ich viele. Neumond, Ostwind( wenn auch sehr schwach ), das Übliche eben. Zusätzlich war ich der Meinung, dass der Asnen ein bisschen überfischt ist. 
Dann traf ich einen der Berufsfischer am Asnen. Er teilte mir mit, dass er zur Zeit keine Netze aufstellt. Grund ist die monatelange Trockenheit, die dem See ,aber auch die allgemeine Vegetation schwer geschädigt hat. Im See ist lediglich an den tiefen Stellen Sauerstoff vorhanden. Dort sind auch die Fische, diese aber doch sehr lethargisch. Er wartet auf starke Regenfälle und – wie er sagt – auf Sturm, der den See wieder lebendig werden lässt. 
Nun, in unserer Zeit wurde ihm der Wunsch nicht erfüllt. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass er mit seiner Analyse recht hat. Ich dagegen schliesse eine gewisse Überfischung nicht aus. 
Wir machten in fast Winterausrüstung also mehr Mallorca-Urlaub und wurden und sind braun wie noch nie. Aber nur im Gesicht und den Unterarmen und Händen. Grund hierfür war die o.a. Winterausrüstung . 
Fazit: Das Fischen kam aufgrund der Umstände etwas zu kurz. Das tolle Wetter entschädigte dennoch für alles. Wir hatten tolle Erlebnisse. Eine Ringelnatter, die uns im Wasser verfolgte. Eine Fischotter, die um eine der vielen Inselchen herumschwamm. Eine andere Fischotter fraß auf einem Felsen einen Zander, hatte ich zuvor auch noch nicht gesehen. Auf einer Wiese am Wasserrand standen 20 Weißstörche, am Waldrand strich ein Rotfuchs. Ach ja, war schon schön. Dennoch, ich hätte lieber von dem Kampf mit dem 100cm-Zander berichtet. Nur …, diesen Kampf gab es nicht.


----------



## loete1970 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Schöner, interessanter Bericht. Leider beherrscht manchmal das Gewässer die Angler!!!


----------



## Chr1ng (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo zusammen,[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]hier mal fix ein sehr sehr sehr verspäteter Reisebericht vom Asnen im Mai diesen Jahres. Hatte irgendwie nie die Zeit gefunden mich schon eher damit zu beschäftigen aber besser spät als nie. |rolleyes
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der zweite Urlaub am besagten See, wird wohl besser laufen als beim ersten Mal dachten wir, man ist ja mitlerweile Ortskundig und kennt die ein oder andere Stelle wo die Fischchen denn beißen würden. Im ersten Urlaub hatten wir zwar ganz gut gefangen aber ein 90+ Fisch ging nicht an den Haken.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unsere Hütte lag im südlichen Teil des Sees, 4 km ca nördlich von Urshult. Eine sehr schöne Hütte, direkt am Wasser, super modern ausgestattet, wer Infos möchte gerne eine PN an mich. Werden im nächsten Jahr denke ich die gleiche Hütte wieder aufsuchen und unser Glück zum dritten Mal versuchen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Anreise am Samstag verlief Problemlos, waren mit 4 Leuten unterwegs (3 Angler, 1 Mitfahrer für die Verpflegung [/FONT]:q[FONT=&quot]). Nach knapp 9 Stunden Fahrt, erreichten wir dann gegen Mittag unsere Hütte und holten auf dem Weg dorthin direkt den Schlüssel vom Hausverwalter ab. Boot, Motor usw stand alles schon parat und wir konnten direkt aufs Wasser.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Wetterbericht im Vorfeld sah leider alles andere als rosig aus für die Woche. Regen und sehr starker Wind waren angekündigt. Davon war an den ersten beiden Tagen zum Glück nichts zu sehen und so drehten wir unsere Runden mal schleppend mal werfend im südlichen Teil des Asnens und konnten ein paar Hechte 50-70 cm landen. Nichts großes dabei und alles im nahen Uferbereich. Im Freiwasser schnappte dann noch ein ü80iger zu aber das wars dann auch in den ersten beiden Tagen. Am 3. Tag kam dann noch ein weiterer Kollege dazu den wir letztes Jahr im Schweden Urlaub kennengelernt hatten. Er kennt den See schon ein paar Jahre länger und wir erhofften uns ein paar Tipps und Stellen um zu den größeren Exemplaren zu gelangen. Leider schlug das Wetter dann komplett um, der Wind drückte so dermaßen auf den See, der Regen klatschte nur so aufs Wasser das an Angeln absolut nicht mehr zu denken war ohne ein hohes Sicherheitsrisiko einzugehen. Am Abend hatte sich der Wind etwas beruhigt und so sind wir dann nochmal für 2 Stunden raus aber es war alles andere als gemütlich, es war kalt und nass und außer ein paar kleinen 50-60igern zeigte sich auch nichts.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das es wohl ein Fehler war am Abend nochmal raus zu fahren, zeigte sich dann bei mir über Nacht. Habe mir ne übelste Grippe eingefangen, 39 Fieber usw. und so lag ich dann drei Tage komplett flach. [/FONT]|krank:[FONT=&quot] Zwei Tage lang habe ich nichts verpasst, wir konnten nicht aufs Wasser, der Wind hat es einfach nicht zugelassen. Wie gut das wir einen ordentlich Vorrat an Fusel dabei hatten, so wurden die Angelfreien Tage für die anderen dann doch noch erträglich.:#2:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Donnerstag morgen hatte sich das frühe Aufstehen dann endlich wieder gelohnt, der See sah ruhig aus und es war trocken. Also raus aufs Wasser aber wieder nur den südlichen Teil oberhalb von Urshult befischt. Bis zum Mittag lief es recht schleppend, 5-6 Hechte auf zwei Boote verteilt. Am Nachmittag wollte ich dann unbedingt auch wieder mit raus, also dick eingepackt und ab gings. Wir wollten es mal in den tieferen Bereichen probieren, sprich unter der Brücke drunter her um dann in den großen Freiwasserbereich weiter nördlich zu kommen, da hatten wir im letzten Jahr gut gefangen. Aber als wir die Brücke passiert hatten, merkten wir schon wieder wie der Wind über das Wasser donnerte und die Wellen größer wurden. Also wieder zurück in das gewohnte Gebiet, an dem Tag gingen uns beim Schleppen in ca 3 Meter Tiefe noch 8 Hechte an den Haken aber wieder war keiner größer als 75 cm. 2-3 Nachläufer waren noch dabei die wohl 80+ gewesen sein könnten und 2 winzige Zander waren noch dabei. Naja sollte wohl nicht sein in diesem Jahr, der Wettergott hat es nicht gut mit uns gemeint. An dem Abend waren wir uns auch sehr sicher, dass wir diesen See nicht wieder befischen werden. An den Tagen wo wir raus waren, haben wir echt intensiv gefischt und alles ausprobiert was man probieren konnte aber es wollte einfach nicht sein. Trotz alledem haben wir uns letzte Woche wieder zusammengesetzt um eine neue Reise zu planen und es wird wohl doch wieder der Asnen werden. Wir wollen die Herausforderung einfach annehmen irgendwann nochmal eine dicke Mutti aus diesem See zu ziehen um mit einer positiven Erinnerung an diesen See wieder nach Hause fahren zu können. Außerdem weiß man einfach was man an dieser wahnsinnigen Natur hat. Wir sind am Überlegen an einen anderen Teil des See’s zu fahren. Falls also jemand Tipps hat für weitere Hütten um dann evtl mal weiter nördlich Fischen zu können um somit direkt in den größeren Tiefen zu sein, gerne her damit.      [/FONT]


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo Chr1ng,

super Bericht und vor allem tolles Fazit. Da scheint sich zwischen dir und dem Asnen eine Hassliebe zu entwickeln der du nicht entkommen kannst bis du deinen Zielfisch da gefangen hast #6


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

hier geht es weiter:
Schwedenplaner 2017


----------

